# PAF JF-17 Thunder along F-16 to participate in Izmir Air Show in Turkey



## humza_313

(PAFFALCONS.COM)
PAF Falcons - JF-17 Thunder along F-16 to participate in Izmir Air Show in Turkey







It is confirmed that Pakistan Air Force JF-17 Thunder will be participating in the Izmir air show in Turkey along with F-16 fighter jets.

Three JF-17 Thunders from the Pakistan Air Force participated in Farnborough Air Show and Zhuhai Air Show last year in order to attract customers. Chinese company CATIC has said that are in talks with about eight countries for sale of the JF-17 Thunder.

Pakistan air force has already announced its plans to purchase around 250 JF-17 Thunder fighter jets to replace its old inventory. Pakistan has signed an agreement with the China for the second batch of 50 JF-17 Thunders this month.

JF-17 is jointly developed and produced by Pakistan and China. Both countries are offering JF-17 Thunder to the countries which are looking to replace their old fighter jets with inexpensive modern fighter jets.

Alan Warnes has also said that Sherdil aerobatics display team of the Pakistan Air Force Academy has cancel its scheduled visit to the Izmir air show in Turkey. This team uses K-8 &#8220;Karakorum&#8221; Fighter Jet Trainers which were jointly developed by the Pakistan and China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CallsignAlzaeem

humza_313 said:


> (PAFFALCONS.COM)
> PAF Falcons - JF-17 Thunder along F-16 to participate in Izmir Air Show in Turkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is confirmed that Pakistan Air Force JF-17 Thunder will be participating in the Izmir air show in Turkey along with F-16 fighter jets.
> 
> Three JF-17 Thunders from the Pakistan Air Force participated in Farnborough Air Show and Zhuhai Air Show last year in order to attract customers. Chinese company CATIC has said that are in talks with about eight countries for sale of the JF-17 Thunder.
> 
> Pakistan air force has already announced its plans to purchase around 250 JF-17 Thunder fighter jets to replace its old inventory. Pakistan has signed an agreement with the China for the second batch of 50 JF-17 Thunders this month.
> 
> JF-17 is jointly developed and produced by Pakistan and China. Both countries are offering JF-17 Thunder to the countries which are looking to replace their old fighter jets with inexpensive modern fighter jets.
> 
> Alan Warnes has also said that Sherdil aerobatics display team of the Pakistan Air Force Academy has cancel its scheduled visit to the Izmir air show in Turkey. This team uses K-8 &#8220;Karakorum&#8221; Fighter Jet Trainers which were jointly developed by the Pakistan and China.


 
Wooohooooo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Last Hope

It has been posted.
Anyways nice news after they got a NO in France.

By the way Humza, the picture you posted is true or not?
Seems like a fake one to me. The paint seems new like Block 52 and there isint a earlier block with this paint.


----------



## INSVikramaditya

Nice. Best of luck to PAF for the air show!

Any other details why the JF-17 was withdrawn from France.


----------



## siegecrossbow

Will the JF-17 perform along PAF falcons or Turkish falcons?


----------



## mirage 5000

Last Hope said:


> It has been posted.
> Anyways nice news after they got a NO in France.
> 
> By the way Humza, the picture you posted is true or not?
> Seems like a fake one to me. The paint seems new like Block 52 and there isint a earlier block with this paint.



you are a senior member sir please kindly check 85728 serial number details and you know very well what it is.






PAF, F-16A, #85728. Note the special camouflage scheme applied on PAF F-16's


http://www.f-16.net/aircraft-database/F-16/airframe-profile/1213/


----------



## Last Hope

mirage 5000 said:


> you are a senior member sir please kindly check 85728 serial number details and you know very well what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAF, F-16A, #85728. Note the special camouflage scheme applied on PAF F-16's
> 
> 
> http://www.f-16.net/aircraft-database/F-16/airframe-profile/1213/


 
Thank you for your concern. I was talking about the image being edited to make its intensity look great and saturated.
Regards.


----------



## CallsignAlzaeem

Last Hope said:


> Thank you for your concern. I was talking about the image being edited to make its intensity look great and saturated.
> Regards.


 
The same F-16 flown by Lt. Khalid Mehmood which shot down Mig-23 during soviet war 
And oh sorry this reply was meant for another post.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## humza_313

Last Hope said:


> It has been posted.
> Anyways nice news after they got a NO in France.
> 
> By the way Humza, the picture you posted is true or not?
> Seems like a fake one to me. The paint seems new like Block 52 and there isint a earlier block with this paint.



its a real one dude. this is the older block 15 paint scheme. and the F-16 is from 11squadron.
take a look at the nose gear, the block 52 has a very large nose gear.


----------



## humza_313

CallsignAlzaeem said:


> The same F-16 flown by Lt. Khalid Mehmood which shot down Mig-23 during soviet war
> And oh sorry this reply was meant for another post.


 
the same bird has been flown by my cousin while his tenure in 11 sqn. but now he is posted to jacobabad and is undergoing his conversion on block 52.


----------



## CallsignAlzaeem

humza_313 said:


> the same bird has been flown by my cousin while his tenure in 11 sqn. but now he is posted to jacobabad and is undergoing his conversion on block 52.


 
WOA Lucky dude.


----------



## Machoman

Yea and on last min It will also be ban from Airshow again! so much BS...


----------



## Najam Khan

humza_313 said:


>


 
Its the same aircraft Air Cdre Khalid flew on 12 Sep 1988, he shot down two Mig-23s in that mission. Thanks to PAC Kamra for the paint job.Most probably some engine modules are also overhauled at PAC. 

Good to see such a victorious a/c sent to Turkey.


----------



## Dazzler

There they are in Turkey!! Enjoy !

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Last Hope

Machoman said:


> Yea and on last min It will also be ban from Airshow again! so much BS...


 
Turkey is more like a brother Nation for us. I am sure they wont do it, espicially after the two Nation are trying to get together.


----------



## Machoman

Last Hope said:


> Turkey is more like a brother Nation for us. I am sure they wont do it, espicially after the two Nation are trying to get together.


 
No one is brother and sister in these days, everyone is "yea sheik apni apni deik" concept. Let see..........


----------



## air marshal

_DSC7801-Edit.jpg | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

_DSC7781-Edit.jpg | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## humza_313

Last Hope said:


> Turkey is more like a brother Nation for us. I am sure they wont do it, espicially after the two Nation are trying to get together.


 
Yes.. France never stopped us from coming. it was cancelled by our own government due to security threats and prevailing situation.


----------



## Qasibr

JFT's demo being cancelled at the last minute may have something to do with India's Rafale buy. We don't have all the facts and there's clearly alot more to it than what's publically known. 

France is making a huge push though, desperate to sell their Rafales to India - no-one else seems keen on buying them and they are desperate.

India previously used their influence with the French to have the French avionics package deal put on the backburner - would likely come back on the forefront if India goes for the Eurofighter. The French defence minister's desperation to appease India was visible when he was going on about how France won't entertain requests for "heavy equipment", from Pakistan. 

Perhaps Pakistan decided it wasn't going to put up with this, and withdrew the JFT from the Paris expo. Or perhaps the French did something to hinder the JFT demo, to appease India yet further.

Whatever the case, it might be better for us in the long run. France is not a dependable partner, and having a large JFT fleet equipped with their avionics could have caused numerous headaches later. We have already experienced sanctions and problems before, and that painful experience helped us change for the better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Najam Khan

For higher resolution version click here.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pak_Sher

Pakistani built and customized JFTs will be the best option for the medium and long term. Pakistan should not rely or trust anything else.


----------



## phrozenflame

JF-17s are schduled to perform from 2:37 PM to 2:50 PM local Turkish time.


----------



## phrozenflame



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

Machoman said:


> Yea and on last min It will also be ban from Airshow again! so much BS...



It seems you've decided an airforce takes its decisions on whim? The Bourget showing has probably been canceled because of France putting the delivery of already-paid-for equipment on hold to help get its fighter to win the Indian competition. Has Turkey done any move to aggravate our military?


----------



## phrozenflame



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## humza_313

BelligerentPacifist said:


> It seems you've decided an airforce takes its decisions on whim? The Bourget showing has probably been canceled because of France putting the delivery of already-paid-for equipment on hold to help get its fighter to win the Indian competition. Has Turkey done any move to aggravate our military?



I don't think that there is any current deal in progress between Pakistan and Turkey.
but the long term friendship would be helpful if Pakistan need Turkey's help in the future.


----------



## houshanghai



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hatf IX

did jf-17 performed . . . ?

if . . . . yes than i missed it ....................................................................

---------- Post added at 05:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 PM ----------

TUAF f16 performance is on right now . . . .


----------



## hatf IX

here is the link

TRT CANLI


----------



## humza_313

exclusive image from izmir airshow!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

Wallpaper by Syed Zohaib

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Faheka.afk

tune in, it started again.. TRT CANLI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Going by the table on previous page, the Thunder has already performed, however the PAF F-16 is still due after the next two Italian performances.


----------



## Frankenstein

^^ waiting for thunders!


----------



## Windjammer

Frankenstein said:


> ^^ waiting for thunders!


 
Seems we had missed that for today, unless some one posts it on youtube.


----------



## Frankenstein

^^ but they might repeat


----------



## Faheka.afk

yepp, tomorrow all will perform again..

according to the arrangers there were ~85000 attendants today(1000 spotters from 27 countries included), they expect much more tomorrow.. one of the enthusiast will likely upload it on youtube ;D

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mughal-Prince

Any links at youtube


----------



## foxbat

Did they perform at all today??


----------



## WAQAS119

faheka said:


> yepp, tomorrow all will perform again..
> 
> according to the arrangers there were ~85000 attendants today(1000 spotters from 27 countries included), they expect much more tomorrow.. one of the enthusiast will likely upload it on youtube ;D


 
Tomorrow's timetable?
can you help?


----------



## Faheka.afk

Pakistan f-16 next!


----------



## razgriz19

f-16 is performing!!!!!!!!


----------



## Faheka.afk

http://i1225.photobucket.com/albums...57558462518_81608297517_8917236_6890825_n.jpg

check upper right corner...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Seems they were just showing highlights of the day, briefly saw PAF F-16 performing in full after burner.


----------



## razgriz19

f-16 was performing beautifully but they ended the broadcast -_____-


----------



## Safriz

post youtube videos of the percormances if you can .


----------



## z9-ec

looks like a JF-17 at 3:50 not sure though.


----------



## Last Hope

Which TV channel are they airing the show and any timings have you got??
Thanks.


----------



## Last Hope

*It has got pretty impressive moves!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Faheka.afk

YouTube - Air Show Turkiye 2011 Static <-- JF-17 static next to EF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mughal-Prince

z9-ec said:


> looks like a JF-17 at 3:50 not sure though.



No its a US Eagle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## foxbat

How come its the 1st flight of the Thunder in an Intl airshow and nothing on Youtube or the television??


----------



## Windjammer

foxbat said:


> How come its the 1st flight of the Thunder in an Intl airshow and nothing on Youtube or the television??


 
This is not the first international appearance for the Thunder, it has appeared at Farnborough and performed at Zhoui Air Show in China.
There is plenty of footage on youtube.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hatf IX

believe me for every Pakistani, every performance of JFT is the first performance . . . . .


----------



## Veni

faheka said:


> YouTube - Air Show Turkiye 2011 Static <-- JF-17 static next to EF


 
5:48 is it f-35?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## foxbat

Windjammer said:


> This is not the first international appearance for the Thunder, it has appeared at Farnborough and performed at Zhoui Air Show in China.
> There is plenty of footage on youtube.


 
Mate.. No offence.. Farnborough it did not perform and was a static display. Zhoui was like internal to China since its a chinese plane and chinese show. My comment was about this being the 1st performance in an airshow out side of China/Pak...


----------



## salvage

can we expect JF-17 breaking sound barrier at Izmir?


----------



## Najam Khan

faheka said:


> YouTube - Air Show Turkiye 2011 Static <-- JF-17 static next to EF


 
I loved the weapon configuration of Turk fighters, F16D Block52 'fat back' was really a master piece...Aim9X, AMRAAM, AGM154, Lantrin (may be sniper pod too)....was there any thing less it could carry....Oh BTW CFTs too

Its good to see Turkey acquiring Slammer and AGM154.
AGM154 JSOW


----------



## foxbat

salvage said:


> can we expect JF-17 breaking sound barrier at Izmir?


 
Is it flying at Izmir?


----------



## humza_313

foxbat said:


> Is it flying at Izmir?


 
Of course dude. f-16s, thunders, K-8s and our baaz have aerial performances. check out the table on the previous page.

---------- Post added at 12:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 AM ----------






thunderbirds performing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## foxbat

humza_313 said:


> Of course dude. f-16s, thunders, K-8s and our baaz have aerial performances. check out the table on the previous page.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thunderbirds performing


 
But wasnt JF 17 supposed to fly today???


----------



## humza_313

foxbat said:


> But wasnt JF 17 supposed to fly today???



yes, the jf-17's performance was today and there is going to be another performance tomorrow.


----------



## salvage

foxbat said:


> Is it flying at Izmir?


 
listen dude i see you got some problem with JF-17,you are trolling everywhere and posting non-sense...why dont u chill and play with plane thats in your avatar?


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Najam Khan

---------- Post added at 01:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## SparklingCrescent

*Izmir Air Show*

The first few pics of JF17 and F16 are of Izmir Air Show. Cant directly link them but heres the link:

http://www.airfighters.com/photosearch.php?for=243

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## foxbat

salvage said:


> listen dude i see you got some problem with JF-17,you are trolling everywhere and posting non-sense...why dont u chill and play with plane thats in your avatar?


 
Mate, I am just keen to see JF 17 perform at an international Air show.. WTF do you mean trolling. Have I posted a single post in this thread showing disrespect to the plane?

Just want to know how was the Thunder Performance that was supposed to happen today.. ??


----------



## Manticore

AIRFIGHTERS.COM - Photo gallery

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## houshanghai



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Kompromat

Any video of JF-17 ?


----------



## CallsignAlzaeem

Pictures are not enough somebody please post the videos of Falcon and Thunder please.


----------



## TOPGUN

More pic's & videos plzz of our birds in Turkey thx ....


----------



## U-571

do more guys!!!!

more pix


----------



## houshanghai

2:16

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Manticore

^^2.11 are they clapping for jft

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Myth_buster_1

ANTIBODY said:


> ^^2.11 are they clapping for jft


 
Not for JF but for Pakistan or it could be for both.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hatf IX

> ^^2.11 are they clapping for jft



Only performance in video will tell . . . . . .


----------



## hatf IX

at last break through





and clap is for the performance . . .

look on ward from 2:21 love that part . . .

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## VelocuR

^i oberve this video, the performance of JFT is just alright, not great performances. Some black issues in engines still but no big deal anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hatf IX

foxbat said:


> Did they perform at all today??


 


foxbat said:


> How come its the 1st flight of the Thunder in an Intl airshow and nothing on Youtube or the television??


 


foxbat said:


> Mate.. No offence.. Farnborough it did not perform and was a static display. Zhoui was like internal to China since its a chinese plane and chinese show. My comment was about this being the 1st performance in an airshow out side of China/Pak...


 


foxbat said:


> Is it flying at Izmir?


 


foxbat said:


> But wasnt JF 17 supposed to fly today???


 


foxbat said:


> Mate, I am just keen to see JF 17 perform at an international Air show.. WTF do you mean trolling. Have I posted a single post in this thread showing disrespect to the plane?
> 
> Just want to know how was the Thunder Performance that was supposed to happen today.. ??


 
why u indian loose your patience when it comes for Pakistan . . . . . 

look at your LCA u are waiting for that na for so long . . . . .

now here is answer . . . .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## razgriz19

PAF f-16 video would be much appreciated!
anyone!?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

What is the UFO at 4:19


----------



## VelocuR

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> What is the UFO at 4:19


 
Lol, Gabbar Singh's little bird !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hatf IX

love the move from 2:03 to 2:34 . . .


----------



## U-571

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> What is the UFO at 4:19


 
BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

nice one


----------



## Najam Khan

Friends iam expecting some more shots...till then enjoy these pics. W/C Khalid talking to spectators, he has earned good reputation in FB and Zhuhai airshow.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Najam Khan

JF-17 ground crew members posing for the camera. Exchange of patches is a common tradition, the man on the left is wearing TUAF 122 Filo patch too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farhan_9909

hatf IX said:


> love the move from 2:03 to 2:34 . . .


 
damn JFT is very agile

now confirm JFT is not less than F-16

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abdulbarijan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Safriz

I wonder if there will be a session witb Turkish chicks at the end of the airshow. same as the pictjre session at zuhai china.


----------



## abdulbarijan

safriz said:


> I wonder if there will be a session witb Turkish chicks at the end of the airshow. same as the pictjre session at zuhai china.


 
oooh boy... but speaking for the pilots
"Lets hope so"
LOL!!


----------



## salvage

meza aa gai agar ajj ki performance mai jf-17 sonic boom create ker dai


----------



## farhan_9909

we need one HD quality video of JFT performing


----------



## Najam Khan

safriz said:


> I wonder if there will be a session witb Turkish chicks at the end of the airshow. same as the pictjre session at zuhai china.


 
I doubt that, only senior pilots were sent to Izmir, it was the young lot( esp Sherdil members) that got into limelight in China


----------



## hatf IX

salvage said:


> meza aa gai agar ajj ki performance mai jf-17 sonic boom create ker dai


 
IMPOSSIBLE because in air show plans are not allowed to break sound barriers ... ....


----------



## Safriz

salvage said:


> meza aa gai agar ajj ki performance mai jf-17 sonic boom create ker dai


 
this and drop bombs.fire rockets. may be shoot dowm some planes.
but unfortunately these things are not allowed in a public airshow.


----------



## hatf IX

does any one noticed this . . . . . . 

is WS-13 ready

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Najam Khan

hatf IX said:


> does any one noticed this . . . . . .
> 
> is WS-13 is ready



Yes and check the H-2/4 part too. Its to most update official release, as you can see MAR-1, AM39, RAAD also in the list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

hatf IX said:


> does any one noticed this . . . . . .
> 
> is WS-13 is ready


 
i think rd-93 is alreadt fixed for the 2nd batch.

china already has 100 rd-93.

i think ws-13 integration will be done after the first 100..


----------



## farhan_9909

what about the f-16 performance?

why their is no video of our f-16 performance?


----------



## hatf IX

i have searched for that but could not find it . . . . .

but our F-16 performed and its confirmed as i seen the live show . . . . 

it will be repeated for live show here is the link . . . . TRT CANLI

try different channel in the list


----------



## alizahid

HD version of paf jf 17 and f 16 will be highly appreciated...


----------



## cabatli_53



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cabatli_53

NAjAM Khan said:


> I loved the weapon configuration of Turk fighters, F16D Block52 'fat back' was really a master piece...Aim9X, AMRAAM, AGM154, Lantrin (may be sniper pod too)....was there any thing less it could carry....Oh BTW CFTs too
> 
> Its good to see Turkey acquiring Slammer and AGM154.
> AGM154 JSOW


 

Turkish Cruise Missile SOM introduced





KGK





NEB Bunker Buster

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## epinephrine

TURKS SHOULD HAVE INVITED SOME ADVANCE RUSSIAN JETS LIKE THE SUKHOIS ANG MIG 29/35 WITH TV .THESE JETS SIMPLY STEAL THE SHOW BY THEIR AMAZING PERFORMANCES AND EXTREME AGILITY.MOST OF THE AIR CRAFTS OF THE REST OF THE WORLD SIMPLY TAKE OFF,MAKE A COUPLE OF HIGH SPEED PASSES, A COUPLE OF LOOPS AND THEN LAND BUT THE PERFORMANCE OF RUSSIAN JETS IN AIR SHOWS IS AWESOME ALTHOUGH THEIR REAL COMBAT RECORD IS BELOW AVERAGE


----------



## humza_313

desperately waiting for f-16 videos... need to approach some turkish members here!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## humza_313

safriz said:


> this and drop bombs.fire rockets. may be shoot dowm some planes.
> but unfortunately these things are not allowed in a public airshow.



no dude you're mistaken..... all pilots are allowed to fire rockets and guns at other airplanes.. even spectators.!


----------



## krash

JF-17 performing next!!!! TRT CANLI


----------



## krash

WTF! they started showing commercials in between the performance!!!!!!!!


----------



## krash

and now a friggin interview! But you can hear the JFT thundering overhead


----------



## krash

Why do they need to show us their faces!?!?!?! continue the interview while showing the JFT performance! we can bloody hear them still!!!!!!!!


----------



## krash

You know what fu**k you TRT! You showed a single roll of the JFT. All the time while my bird was flying you were showing some interview of solo turk while showing slomo clips of the belgium f-16 in between!


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Faheka.afk

krash said:


> You know what fu**k you TRT! You showed a single roll of the JFT. All the time while my bird was flying you were showing some interview of solo turk while showing slomo clips of the belgium f-16 in between!



They did it again?!?!?! frickin asshats!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

epinephrine said:


> TURKS SHOULD HAVE INVITED SOME ADVANCE RUSSIAN JETS LIKE THE SUKHOIS ANG MIG 29/35 WITH TV .THESE JETS SIMPLY STEAL THE SHOW BY THEIR AMAZING PERFORMANCES AND EXTREME AGILITY.MOST OF THE AIR CRAFTS OF THE REST OF THE WORLD SIMPLY TAKE OFF,MAKE A COUPLE OF HIGH SPEED PASSES, A COUPLE OF LOOPS AND THEN LAND BUT THE PERFORMANCE OF RUSSIAN JETS IN AIR SHOWS IS AWESOME ALTHOUGH THEIR REAL COMBAT RECORD IS BELOW AVERAGE


 
russians build planes for circuis and to some extent for actual war.


----------



## Faheka.afk



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## humza_313

epinephrine said:


> TURKS SHOULD HAVE INVITED SOME ADVANCE RUSSIAN JETS LIKE THE SUKHOIS ANG MIG 29/35 WITH TV .THESE JETS SIMPLY STEAL THE SHOW BY THEIR AMAZING PERFORMANCES AND EXTREME AGILITY.MOST OF THE AIR CRAFTS OF THE REST OF THE WORLD SIMPLY TAKE OFF,MAKE A COUPLE OF HIGH SPEED PASSES, A COUPLE OF LOOPS AND THEN LAND BUT THE PERFORMANCE OF RUSSIAN JETS IN AIR SHOWS IS AWESOME ALTHOUGH THEIR REAL COMBAT RECORD IS BELOW AVERAGE



russian fighters usually end up in an accident during most airshows..! but jokes apart..!

they should have invited the soviet berkut for aerial performance... that's a mighty fighter, even the mig-35.!!!!


----------



## Manticore

i havent been much active on the forum for a couple of weeks , till yesterday--ive a quick question- is the iaf invited and did iaf invite tuaf at there airshow , awhile back? --- [m not intending to be sarcastic nor misdirecting the thread]


----------



## Windjammer

During the last year's Air Show in China, dozens of videos on all kinds of events were being posted on youtube by the enthusiasts, but here we don't see the same response. ??


----------



## hatf IX

ANTIBODY said:


>


 
ANTIBODY did u edit this video . . . .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

^nope , i found it and posted it

ive only uploaded 1 video of jf17 performance myself..a while back, zuhai [ you would never catch me listening to pop music anyway! ]







im seriously dissapointed e the performance in turkey--- they shouldve atleast repeated the zuhai routine if they were not studying additionasl menouvers from the demo videos of other fighters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## humza_313

ANTIBODY said:


> i havent been much active on the forum for a couple of weeks , till yesterday--ive a quick question- is the iaf invited and did iaf invite tuaf at there airshow , awhile back? --- [m not intending to be sarcastic nor misdirecting the thread]



No, the IAF was not invited on this airshow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## humza_313

ANTIBODY said:


> ^nope , i found it and posted it
> 
> ive only uploaded 1 video of jf17 performance myself..a while back, zuhai [ you would never catch me listening to pop music anyway! ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im seriously dissapointed e the performance in turkey--- they shouldve atleast repeated the zuhai routine if they were not studying additionasl menouvers from the demo videos of other fighters


 
but still, the performance was OK... even though not comparable to Zhuhai.>!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AKINCI



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

@1.22
turkish solo display-- the difference in preperation is clear

tuaf has covered all the basic routines of the different demos ive seen
*
the aim is too please the audiance so as to provide visual eye candy--- incorporate the rolling 360 spin at every turn , do low and slow passes so that the audiance can actually see the fighter closely , know where the camera is so that you face it while making several moves etc *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19

i waas disappointed....
thunder is agile, it can perform short radius turns comapre to f-16, but over agility is not comparable to f-16. well it didn't look like in this air show atleast....
one reason could be it does not have "all movable" horizontal stabilizers......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hatf IX

ANTIBODY said:


> turkish solo display-- the difference in preperation is clear


 
nothing special just two move extra than JFT, and believe me ask any fighter pilot, any, they will tell u the move JFT made, if not better, than on par with f-16.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19

hatf IX said:


> nothing special just two move extra than JFT, and believe me ask any fighter pilot, any, they will tell u the move JFT made, if not better, than on par with f-16.


 
yeah same moves but were performed much more quicky and efficiently!
thats the difference!


----------



## Manticore

hatf IX said:


> nothing special just two move extra than JFT, and believe me ask any fighter pilot, any, they will tell u the move JFT made, if not better, than on par with f-16.


 
the aim is too please the audiance so as to provide visual eye candy--- incorporate the rolling 360 spin at every turn , do low and slow passes so that the audiance can actually see the fighter closely , know where the camera is so that you face it while making several moves etc


im not saying jft is incapable-- im just saying that these are fighter pilots first and not demo pilots , otherwise the moves routine wouldve been better


----------



## unicorn



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

ANTIBODY said:


> the aim is too please the audiance so as to provide visual eye candy--- incorporate the rolling 360 spin at every turn , do low and slow passes so that the audiance can actually see the fighter closely , know where the camera is so that you face it while making several moves etc
> 
> 
> im not saying jft is incapable-- im just saying that these are fighter pilots first and not demo pilots , otherwise the moves routine wouldve been better


 
unlike the russian pilotd who are hired and trained specially for airshows. i dont thinkPAF pilots get sny speci training for air shows


----------



## Roybot

They should have put the smokewinder pods, would have looked better?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

safriz said:


> unlike the russian pilotd who are hired and trained specially for airshows. i dont thinkPAF pilots get sny speci training for air shows


 
taimi was saying 2 weeks back that he could see the same jft team of zuhai training for the airshow from his office--- so i guess i had high hopes


----------



## Safriz

ANTIBODY said:


> taimi was saying 2 weeks back that he could see the same jft team of zuhai training for the airshow from his office--- so i guess i had high hopes


 
this is only the second appearance of PAF in an internatikn airshow.unlike other aircorces whl regulay 'show fly'.
I dont know how much practice is required in doing cobra and supercobra. but two weeks or a few weeks w
onnt be enough.


----------



## Tempest II

ANTIBODY said:


> the aim is too please the audiance so as to provide visual eye candy--- incorporate the rolling 360 spin at every turn , do low and slow passes so that the audiance can actually see the fighter closely , know where the camera is so that you face it while making several moves etc
> 
> 
> im not saying jft is incapable-- im just saying that these are fighter pilots first and not demo pilots , otherwise the moves routine wouldve been better



I agree with you. I attended an airshow in the USA some 2 years ago. The Blue Angels and the F-22 were there - fantastic! Then the airbase where we were, decided to fly 4 F-16s, i.e. normal pilots whose speciality if fighting wars = BORING!!!


----------



## llvllrPaki

*PAKISTANI JF-17 'THUNDERED' IN THE TURKEY's SKYs!


THE PERFORMANCE THAT ENLIGHTENED THE MINDS & HEARTS OF MODERN MUSLIM COUNTRIES AROUND THE WORLD :: 


"THAT IF A NEW MUSLIM STATE LIKE 'BRAVE PAKISTAN' CAN REACH THE HEIGHTS OF EXCELLENCE THEN WHY NOT THE MORE POWERFUL MUSLIM COUNTRIES CAN REACH NEW HEIGHTS AS WELL..."*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Najam Khan

ANTIBODY said:


>



AT 2:19 is W/C Ali's F16....is there any video of his performance?



roy_gourav said:


> They should have put the smokewinder pods, would have looked better?


 
F16s used it, God knows whose idea was it to keep them away from Thunder


----------



## Safriz

hatf IX said:


> ANTIBODY did u edit this video . . . .


 
not a stunt pilot but definitely a good pilot/


----------



## khanasifm

Smoke is seen when RD-93 is in Military power and not when its after on burner is on,


----------



## insomniac00

i smell smoke comming outa someones tooo...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Where are the pic's and videos of our birds?


----------



## CallsignAlzaeem

Wheres our falcon? Main performance of the event for me at least.


----------



## Frankenstein

^^^ BEST REPLY TO A TROLL IS NO REPLY, let them burn guys, enjoy the vid!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

F-16 from ''Arrows'' Squadron no. 11 arriving for Izmir Air show,Turkey.





Thunder approaching for a beautiful landing in Turkey.JF-17 to perform in Izmir Air Show.





A beautiful maneuver by PAF F-16 during Izmir air show,Turkey





Pakistan Air Force F-16 performing in Izmir air show,Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Black Spiders JF-17 in the very interesting static. One of three here at izmir air show





And Arrows PAF F-16A taxies back - with Wg Cdr Ali at controls. At izmi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

he 11 Sqn F-16 groundcrew. Wg Cdr Ali (centre back) hugged and thanked every person for their work





The Pak AF JF-17 display pilot and groundcrew after the 10 minute display





Holding at EOR and waiting to go





Wg Cdr Ronald gets ready to step into the JF-17 for his display before a crowd of around 100,000

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeric

Two Pak AF 11 Sqn F-16s and a pair of 26 Sqn JF-17s sit on the flightline at izmir on sunday





The stampede into izmir show!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CallsignAlzaeem

Ermmm i am a big fan of Thunder but i dont know why there is nothing unusual about its performance.


----------



## Sinnerman108

CallsignAlzaeem said:


> Ermmm i am a big fan of Thunder but i dont know why there is nothing unusual about its performance.


 
you must understand .....
the pilots flying these planes are combat pilots, they are not display pilots.


----------



## Emmie

JF-17 to Turkey via Jordan - Landing at RJAF Azraq


----------



## Emmie

CallsignAlzaeem said:


> Ermmm i am a big fan of Thunder but i dont know why there is nothing unusual about its performance.



Do you want pilots to take off upside down?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

i dont know why we keep wasitng money like this, i mean we have some damn national security issues and we are show casing jf-17 which too is technically a chinese fighter

the budget of military has increased while our budget is a deficit budget, it is lot less then lst yrs budget, when will the govt become fuckking serious man???, we dont have time and money for these stupid airshows???


----------



## DV RULES

U-571 said:


> i dont know why we keep wasitng money like this, i mean we have some damn national security issues and we are show casing jf-17 which too is technically a chinese fighter


 
If you will keep these aircrafts in Pakistan then what you think security problems will be solved? Or Pakistan has no more fighters to attack on extremists in mountains except these 4 fighters? 

It is also need of time and a part of developing defense industry.


----------



## abaseen99



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abaseen99




----------



## Dil Pakistan

I don't understand why PAF has taken F-16 to the air show. It is not a fighter made by us and we have not contributed anything in it. SO why are we showing it off to the world ?? Just to tell everyone that we have these and we can fly them ??!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Frankenstein said:


> ^^^ *BEST REPLY TO A TROLL IS NO REPLY*, let them burn guys, enjoy the vid!


 

Only sometime, not every time. Time to time you need to give it back to the trolls (right in the middle of the eyes).


----------



## CallsignAlzaeem

---------- Post added at 11:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------


----------



## Manticore

paf f-16!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Manticore

AIRFIGHTERS.COM - Photo gallery

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Kompromat

This guy loves climbs !


----------



## Manticore

^ he is performing way too outside the visual field of spectators

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SparklingCrescent

dammn it... when are we ever gonna do a very low pass??


----------



## Safriz

SparklingCrescent said:


> dammn it... when are we ever gonna do a very low pass??


 
when we have 500+ F-16s and losing one or two in an airshow crash wont matter...


----------



## houshanghai



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## salvage

i want to see sonic boom around JF-17


----------



## CallsignAlzaeem

If i am not wrong our Falcon demo pilot is Ali naeem zahoor callsign ''Baaz''.


----------



## U-571

DV RULES said:


> If you will keep these aircrafts in Pakistan then what you think security problems will be solved? Or Pakistan has no more fighters to attack on extremists in mountains except these 4 fighters?
> 
> It is also need of time and a part of developing defense industry.


 
hello mr DV, but i fail to understand even jf-17 cant be sold whats the point of attending each and every airshow and what do we get from it except for PAF publivity??

when we cant defend our country soverignty, how shamelessly it is going on, the pblicity of our so called military??, same wastage of money

and whats the need of time dear, please explain explain paying heavy money for fuels and heavy money to enter the airshow, shipping charges, useless extra maintainance, extra pilots, crew expenses etc..

our planes are needed to get down the drones which are killing innocent pakistanis and not to do aerobatics to entertain people???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Firemaster

nice video and plane


----------



## razgriz19




----------



## IceCold

hatf IX said:


> at last break through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and clap is for the performance . . .
> 
> look on ward from 2:21 love that part . . .


 
One thing always bother me........i havent seen JF-17 performing a complete loop.........and whats with the smoke, i thought smoke issue was long resolved or is it got to do with the atmosphere in Turkey.


----------



## Manticore

http://www.airfighters.com/datas/photos/th650/911-az1_3159.jpg


----------



## farhan_9909

any new video of JFT performance?

peoples were saying that JFT will perform again


----------



## abaseen99




----------



## abaseen99



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

IceCold said:


> One thing always bother me........i havent seen JF-17 performing a complete loop.........and whats with the smoke, i thought smoke issue was long resolved or is it got to do with the atmosphere in Turkey.


 
i think there always would be some smoke with the RD-93 engines....hopefully Chinese WS-13 engine will be ready sooner or later as replacement. 

Sir Murad once explained, these trails you see are not smoke, but fuel vapors not completely burned in the engine. 

of course at the same time, every fighter aicraft engine has a certain operating point that yields the best performance, and sometime this operating point does not coincide with a clean burning condition for the fuel...F-4 phantom was famous for it's vapors trails in the Vietnam wars. Mig fighters can be spotted miles aways. For example here's an extreme case of 2 Mig-29s:







Obviously in a close dogfight these trails can give hint to the enemy of its movement, but i dont think for now this is too much an issue. 




this article has SOME useful info

Pakistan &#038; China&#8217;s JF-17 Fighter Program

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

great video of the JF Thunder, i just wish it showed the ENTIRE landing at the end of the video


----------



## Manticore

^still kind of decreases the attraction of the performance --- maybe using some coloured trail [like k8] would intermingle with the smoke and numb its affect


----------



## abaseen99



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

Planepictures.net search: Airport: LTBL Izmir-Cigli, Turkey


----------



## Manticore

Pakistan Air Force Fierce Dragon fighter went to the Turkish air show performers

Video capture: Izmir Air Show, Xiaolong performance is off

According to the U.S. TRDEFENCE

website reported that Pakistan Air Force equipment, jointly developed by China and Pakistan JF-17 Lightning (ie, FC-1 Fierce Dragon), Izmir, Turkey to participate in air show fighter (Izmir air show), and video site from abroad, you can see Xiaolong fighters in Turkey carried out air show flight demonstration.

According to the Turkish air show planning process, the air show dates are June 4 -5 days, JF-17 fighters from 4 pm local time 2:37  2:50 for flight demonstrations.

Prior to that, there are three JF-17 fighters participated in the 2010 UK airshow Paul Fan, Xiaolong fighter that was first time big Western Air Show.

According to statistics, the 2010 session of the Zhuhai Air Show, the Pakistan Air Force fighter Xiaolong were wonderful air show, it was the first time, Xiaolong fighter flying in the air show performances. The Turkish Air Show, is the Zhuhai Air Show later, Xiaolong first air show held in countries other than China on the flight demonstrations.

6 4, Turkey in the western port city of Izmir in Turkey at the air show performers in 2011 to celebrate the 100th anniversary of establishment of the Turkish Air Force. 20 countries participated in performances of 99 aircraft, 55 countries, Air Force commanders watch the performances. 







Pakistan Air Force &#8220;Fierce Dragon&#8221; fighter went to the Turkish air show performers - - China News


----------



## Windjammer

@ ANTIBODY, the video you posted of PAF F-16 display may just have been of practice run, in the following video, you can see at 2.19, the PAF aircraft pulling up vertically and pumping out flares, which doesn't seem to be the case in the full length video. Just my two cents.


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH 

Such an robotic display .... PAF pilots Aerobatic software can never be upgraded. Same old stuff, not much impressive but more disappointing. you cannot make these Half European people wonder by demonstrating these decades old manurers. at least you could put some SMOKEWINDERS on Thunder. 

Much Disappointing, such incapable pilots. 

i know what people will reply me with same old argues, Chances of loss, non aerobatic pilots, safety first, BLAH BLAH


----------



## Donatello

razgriz19 said:


>


 


Last picture,

is that a J-10 parked on the right.?


----------



## Windjammer

^^^^^^

Nopes, it's the Eurofighter Typhoon


----------



## Donatello

safriz said:


> unlike the russian pilotd who are hired and trained specially for airshows. i dont thinkPAF pilots get sny speci training for air shows


 
I guess they can launch a dummy SAM after the JF-17. Then we will have some legit airshow. :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

danger-zone said:


> BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH
> 
> Such an robotic display .... PAF pilots Aerobatic software can never be upgraded. Same old stuff, not much impressive but more disappointing. you cannot make these Half European people wonder by demonstrating these decades old manurers. at least you could put some SMOKEWINDERS on Thunder.
> 
> Much Disappointing, such incapable pilots.
> 
> i know what people will reply me with same old argues, Chances of loss, non aerobatic pilots, safety first, BLAH BLAH


 
i'm sick of the quben8 , bomb blast etc aswell --- also the fighters are either too fast or out of visual field when they actually perform menouvers

cant they just copy some moves by looking at demo videos on youtube!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## humza_313

penumbra said:


> Last picture,
> 
> is that a J-10 parked on the right.?



lol.. dude, that's an eurofighter...!


----------



## humza_313

salvage said:


> i want to see sonic boom around JF-17



sonic booms are restricted in airshows.


----------



## humza_313

danger-zone said:


> BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH
> 
> Such an robotic display .... PAF pilots Aerobatic software can never be upgraded. Same old stuff, not much impressive but more disappointing. you cannot make these Half European people wonder by demonstrating these decades old manurers. at least you could put some SMOKEWINDERS on Thunder.
> 
> Much Disappointing, such incapable pilots.
> 
> i know what people will reply me with same old argues, Chances of loss, non aerobatic pilots, safety first, BLAH BLAH



yes, the daring russian pilots have very good stunt performances but they usually end up in an accident. but the PAF pilots should atleast bring something new now. too bad there has been no airshow for the public since 2008 and now we need something new ..>!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

humza_313 said:


> yes, the daring russian pilots have very good stunt performances but they usually end up in an accident. but the PAF pilots should atleast bring something new now. too bad there has been no airshow for the public since 2008 and now we need something new ..>!


 
yarr Hamza who is talking about Russian level, they can,t even do better then Turkish brothers. At one hand we have our pilot performing on F-16A on the other hand Turkish Pilot performing on F-16C, so will they argue on the performance of A and C version.u can see the huge difference b/w Turkish and Pakistani f-16 demonstrations.
God I am sick of it...
Since childhood i've seen same aerobatic show by T-37 and now the aircraft have been changed to K-8 but still performing same 30 year old aerobatics. 
GOOODDDD....


----------



## humza_313

danger-zone said:


> yarr Hamza who is talking about Russian level, they can,t even do better then Turkish brothers. At one hand we have our pilot performing on F-16A on the other hand Turkish Pilot performing on F-16C, so will they argue on the performance of A and C version.u can see the huge difference b/w Turkish and Pakistani f-16 demonstrations.
> God I am sick of it...
> Since childhood i've seen same aerobatic show by T-37 and now the aircraft have been changed to K-8 but still performing same 30 year old aerobatics.
> GOOODDDD....



yes true wahaj bhai... even though the sherdils have a good performance and i admire their work, but we need something new... atleast a 9-ship loop, bombburst etc.. and atleast upgrade to a 16-ship formation at the beginning.

we also need some aerobatics team like the thunderbirds or blue angels of fighters... my personal opinion is that jf-17s in the future are the most suitable aircraft for an aerobatics team.


----------



## humza_313

danger-zone said:


> yarr Hamza who is talking about Russian level, they can,t even do better then Turkish brothers. At one hand we have our pilot performing on F-16A on the other hand Turkish Pilot performing on F-16C, so will they argue on the performance of A and C version.u can see the huge difference b/w Turkish and Pakistani f-16 demonstrations.
> God I am sick of it...
> Since childhood i've seen same aerobatic show by T-37 and now the aircraft have been changed to K-8 but still performing same 30 year old aerobatics.
> GOOODDDD....



also some international performance by the block 52 is necessary now.


----------



## SQ8

When was the last PAF airshow??.. regular for our own people??
2007?? 2008?

And our stupid crowd for years has been satisfied with a F-7 making a sharp turn .. and it gets the "ooohs" and "aaahs".
Nations where air displays are regular come up with creative stuff.. where people have a standard.
They know their crowds and what to expect. They meet display pilots and know their competition.
The one at China too was just standard ACM maneuvers .. not Airshow showoffs.
and whilst you push your jet to its limits in ACM as well, you dont try overly stupid things with it..like the Russians do.
Everybody should take a look at a video of a Sh display and its rehearsal.. and how the pilot trains for it.

Btw who flew the JF at Izmir??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19




----------



## Safriz

danger-zone said:


> BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH
> 
> Such an robotic display .... PAF pilots Aerobatic software can never be upgraded. Same old stuff, not much impressive but more disappointing. you cannot make these Half European people wonder by demonstrating these decades old manurers. at least you could put some SMOKEWINDERS on Thunder.
> 
> Much Disappointing, such incapable pilots.
> 
> i know what people will reply me with same old argues, Chances of loss, non aerobatic pilots, safety first, BLAH BLAH



I wonder whats the minimum age for joining this forum...


----------



## Safriz

CallsignAlzaeem said:


> If i am not wrong our Falcon demo pilot is Ali naeem zahoor callsign ''Baaz''.


 
hope he reads this thread.


----------



## Faheka.afk

houshanghai said:


>


 

Pakistani Grey Wolf

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

PAF F-16 Display. 

Watch out for the low pass at the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## krash

Windjammer said:


> @ ANTIBODY, the video you posted of PAF F-16 display may just have been of practice run, in the following video, you can see at 2.19, the PAF aircraft pulling up vertically and pumping out flares, which doesn't seem to be the case in the full length video. Just my two cents.


 
Thats the Turkish F-16 sir.




Windjammer said:


> PAF F-16 Display.
> 
> Watch out for the low pass at the end.



But this isnt! Woah!!! That was AWESOME!!!! Thanks a billion Sir.WJ. 

ps: Guys the next time lets wait for the actual performance video to come out rather than going trigger happy with criticism on a practice video....


----------



## Windjammer

krash said:


> Thats the Turkish F-16 sir.



Read the high lighted part. 

@ ANTIBODY, the video you posted of PAF F-16 display may just have been of practice run, in the following video, you can see at 2.19, the PAF aircraft pulling up vertically and pumping out flares, which doesn't seem to be the case in the full length video. Just my two cents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

Windjammer said:


> Read the high lighted part.
> 
> @ ANTIBODY, the video you posted of PAF F-16 display may just have been of practice run, in the following video, you can see at 2.19, the PAF aircraft pulling up vertically and pumping out flares, which doesn't seem to be the case in the full length video. Just my two cents.


 
Yes sir I saw it at 2.19 exact and I believe that it was indeed the Turkish F-16. Image taken at 2.19 of the video you posted:





Other image:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

krash said:


> Yes sir I saw it at 2.19 exact and I believe that it was indeed the Turkish F-16. Image taken at 2.19 of the video you posted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other image:


 
Good job ... Logon ke galat femi dor kernay k lye


----------



## krash

danger-zone said:


> Good job ... Logon ke galat femi dor kernay k lye


 
I didnt really get you there....But if you meant that the PAF F-16's performance wasnt impressive then you should see the latest video posted by Sir.Windjammer. It is AWESOME! made me feel like a kid!

But if you were taking a shot at me then id say....well i wouldnt really say anything without confirming that you were indeed taking a shot at me .


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

krash said:


> I didnt really get you there....But if you meant that the PAF F-16's performance wasnt impressive then you should see the latest video posted by Sir.Windjammer. It is AWESOME! made me feel like a kid!
> 
> But if you were taking a shot at me then id say....well i wouldnt really say anything without confirming that you were indeed taking a shot at me .


 
no man WJ's video is quite impressive, see i already thanked him. but point is PAF pilots do not drop flares over public.any one can get burned. that's why they avoid such stunts. other air forces do not care about their spectators. that is the history of PAF not to launch Flares in air show.


----------



## krash

danger-zone said:


> no man WJ's video is quite impressive but point is PAF pilots do not drop flares over public.any one can get burned. that's why they avoid such stunts. other air forces do not care of their spectators. that is the history of PAF not to launch Flares in air show.


 
I detect sarcasm .......Well honestly I myself do not like the flares popping.....It feels and looks like a cheep trick to 'bedazzle' the audience, more like a circus act than a sensual tango performance, at least to me it does........


----------



## hatf IX

can any one post the reviews or opinion of international analysts about JFT performance it will be fun . . . 

can any senior member post it . . . . . .


----------



## Irfan Baloch

danger-zone said:


> but point is PAF pilots do not drop flares over public.any one can get burned. that's why they avoid such stunts. other air forces do not care about their spectators. that is the history of PAF not to launch Flares in air show.


 
I can fix that if you want. if you ever have any intention of visiting a PAF airshow do let me know. I know someone who organises these appearences and I would pass your feedback. 

I understand that they now have a policy of dropping a Napalm on habitual whiners. so all of us here will have something to awwww about.


----------



## Manticore

new

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

U know what will be cool F16 and JF17 flying at the same time and pushing each other to do crasy stunts


----------



## Manticore




----------



## DANGER-ZONE

Irfan Baloch said:


> I can fix that if you want. if you ever have any intention of visiting a PAF airshow do let me know. I know someone who organises these appearences and I would pass your feedback.
> 
> I understand that they now have a policy of dropping a Napalm on habitual whiners. so all of us here will have something to awwww about.


 
lol....  
we usually see such stunts in Waziristan. That why i never attended any PAF air show before and after you suggestion will never think of it.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*JF-17 Thunder of Squadron 26 'Black Spiders' taking off from Runway #35 at TuAF 100th anniversary airshow @ Izmir*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

danger-zone said:


> lol....
> we usually see such stunts in Waziristan. That why i never attended any PAF air show before and after you suggestion will never think of it.


 
Salaams brother, with all due respect I don't think your absence would 'dampen' their spirits or have any effect whatsoever on them

suit yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

ANTIBODY said:


> new


 
did you notice, in the beginning no one new where to look for jft and it came silently like a killer from thier back!


----------



## Safriz

ANTIBODY said:


> did you notice, in the beginning no one new where to look for jft and it came silently like a killer from thier back!


 
A very careful display..No risks taken...Would have been better if the pilot had pushed it a bit.The crowed would have enjoyed....
Now that they are regularly participating in international events,they need to dedicate pilots for acrobatics and show flying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nwmalik

insomniac00 said:


> i smell smoke comming outa someones tooo...


 
No need to make such comments.
What was said is true there is smoke . No need to get upset


----------



## Myth_buster_1

PAF F-16's one of the best air show.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

ANTIBODY said:


> new


 
this is an improved video (i think better angle and shooting) than the first one.....im glad it shows the Thunder rolling down the runway though i am YET to see a footage of the entire landing from the time he puts the landing gear down to the time of touchdown...

but i guess i cant be too picky for now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

JFT was nothing special........ The pilot/driver could have done better.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abaseen99




----------



## dilpakistani

ANTIBODY said:


>


 
awssmm just one thing.... why are we not pulling 360 degree turn!!!?


----------



## Faheka.afk

Great pictures here, Scramble Messageboard &bull; Information

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Myth_buster_1 said:


> PAF F-16's one of the best air show.


 
PAF F-16s (video) really impressed me, this prove- our pilots deeply have skills experiences in combat. JFT isn't enough experiences for our pilots skills.


----------



## CallsignAlzaeem

safriz said:


> hope he reads this thread.


 
I have tagged in him in my FB post  Hopes he sees that


----------



## LetsGetRowdy

Pakistan should sell of these planes to Vietnam.


----------



## AUz

ChinaVietnam said:


> Pakistan should sell of these planes to Vietnam.


 
Which planes? F-16s? They are American-made and we don't have any selling rights of them. . . . 

And if you're talking about JF-17 thunders then we would definitely sell you these planes *only if China has no problems with this sale *


----------



## Dazzler

they have been using f-16 for 30 years anf JFT for 3 years, they dont push JFT to its maximum but they do to the f-16 which is understandable. otherwise JFT is more agile the Falcon. No exaggeration here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Obambam

JF-17 is the outcome of China-Pakistan's friendship. I hope we will have more of such projects in the future. 
Seeing pictures or videos of the JF-17 reminds me of the two brother nations. 

I wish Pakistan and the JF-17 all the success it deserves in the coming air show.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Najam Khan

Thunder at Izmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Najam Khan

In the first pic note the fire extinguisher, PAF follows same SOPs in airshows too.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Obambam

Awesome pictures Mr. Antibody

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## houshanghai

ANTIBODY said:


>





This is one of the best JFT's pics I have ever seen

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## conworldus

The JF-17 is aimed not just for Pakistan but also a number of countries. The x port potential is very high. Airshow is basically like trade show. You show off the products so others will buy. How's this a waste of money?



U-571 said:


> i dont know why we keep wasitng money like this, i mean we have some damn national security issues and we are show casing jf-17 which too is technically a chinese fighter
> 
> the budget of military has increased while our budget is a deficit budget, it is lot less then lst yrs budget, when will the govt become fuckking serious man???, we dont have time and money for these stupid airshows???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

my favourites


housangai , bro share some pics in the chinese site aswell! ive seen your video updates there , great job!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Najam Khan

In 1st pic W/C is talking to TuAF cadets.?


----------



## Najam Khan

S/L Suleman was standby pilot in Izmir & Zhuhai airshow, W/C Ronald& W/C Khalid flew in Izmir.


----------



## Najam Khan




----------



## fatman17

nwmalik said:


> No need to make such comments.
> What was said is true there is smoke . No need to get upset



there is smoke emitting from F-16s also. whats your point. smoke emits from all engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DV RULES

Just a comparison of aerobatics.



Pakistan Air Force Air Show china 2010 







JF-17 Thunder Performing In Izmir Air Show,Turkey








J-10 the first day of the air show
Check at 1:16 - 1:21 








F-22 Raptor (HD) - Quonset Pt. Air Show 2009 
Check at 1:14 &#8211; 1:20


----------



## Najam Khan

OC 11 Sqn W/C Ali Naeem waving Turk flag after performing on last day. Ali has recently surpassed *2000*hrs in F16.


----------



## Najam Khan

U-571 said:


> hello mr DV, but i fail to understand even jf-17 cant be sold whats the point of attending each and every airshow and what do we get
> 
> from it except for PAF publivity??



U571, first of all right now we need JF-17s in good numbers to replace F7s/Mirages. We will be able to sell Thunders by 2014/15, by that time we need good reputation of this fighter (esp in international events). Induction in operational squadrons is one example. Operational duties will give PAC an edge while selling a/c...The more years of its operational experience, the lesser will be the doubts in buyers mind...secondly the more flying it will have in the mean time, the more 
T&E will be done, hence less errors.




U-571 said:


> hwhen we cant defend our country soverignty, how shamelessly it is going on, the pblicity of our so called military??, same wastage of
> 
> money
> 
> and whats the need of time dear, please explain explain paying heavy money for fuels and heavy money to enter the airshow, shipping charges, useless extra
> 
> maintainance, extra pilots, crew expenses etc..
> 
> our planes are needed to get down the drones which are killing innocent pakistanis and not to do aerobatics to entertain people???



Making conclusion(s) from one incident is really not a professional approach... We unfortunately only discuss the military concept of sovereignty...IMO its the economic sovereignty that really matters...do we have it? aren't we begging IMF/World bank since decades? how can we become sovereign when we are too dependent on others? You know where is all of our foreign reserves stored?

As far as you 'wastage of money' point is considered...its totally ridiculous to say so, sending a/c to Izmir was a good will gesture from Pakistan. Infact it was a debt which we payed. On our 50yrs(1997), 4 TuAF arrived (performed at Chaklala and Faisal same day)...After all there is no value of money in friendship!


----------



## mughaljee

Brothers, 
why we did not attend the France Air Show ?


----------



## hatf IX

because if India is interested in Rafael . . . . . 

than its not good to send JFT there they can learn about the RCS of the aircraft. detection range by Rafael radar and other things . . . 

and french are hungry for the Rafael orders, and they can do any thing and get down to any level for this . . . . . 

so in my point of view its better to not to send JFT there . . . .


----------



## VelocuR

*
Q 13: What are the differences in training methodologies between the PAF and TuAF?

A: There are substantial differences. TuAF follows the US and NATO training methodologies where everything is written down and you have to follow set procedures. This is not necessarily bad because these procedures are based on experience. They learnt this after their experience in air-to-air combat in Vietnam. However, the downside is that you tend to get bogged down into following procedures and you become predictable. In the PAF, pilots are given more freedom to come up with their own solutions. Our training approach is more similar to the Israelis than NATO. We do more &#8220;seat of the pants&#8221; type of flying and are required to be more creative.* 

PAF Falcons - PAF s' Specials - Pakistan Air Force Viper Pilot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hatf IX

Now my question is serious one . . . . 

will we have mock fight between PAK JFT and TURKISH F-16 . . . . . . . ????

it will be fun and real test of THUNDER capabilities . . . .

if i was in charge of the whole program, i must have gone for that, as we already there . . . . . so no extra cost will be incurred and we will know about the weakness and plus points of THUNDER 

now senior members, do u have any clue about that, Is it just an air show or there is something else also going on . . . . . 

if  than


----------



## Silk

From Pakdef.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salvage

hatf IX said:


> Now my question is serious one . . . .
> 
> will we have mock fight between PAK JFT and TURKISH F-16 . . . . . . . ????
> 
> it will be fun and real test of THUNDER capabilities . . . .
> 
> if i was in charge of the whole program, i must have gone for that, as we already there . . . . . so no extra cost will be incurred and we will know about the weakness and plus points of THUNDER
> 
> now senior members, do u have any clue about that, Is it just an air show or there is something else also going on . . . . .
> 
> if  than


 
we can do that in our own country too cause we have F-16's too


----------



## Areesh

Xeric said:


> Wg Cdr Ronald gets ready to step into the JF-17 for his display before a crowd of around 100,000


 
After comments by some members about the JFT's performance I hope Wg Cdr Ronald should visit this forum.


----------



## Black Widow

Its a nice move by china and pakistan. The Display may get some customers for JF17. I wish India too should send it LCA in airshow. These kind of airshow make the environment for export..


----------



## Manticore

by munir


----------



## Irfan Baloch

hatf IX said:


> because if India is interested in Rafael . . . . .
> 
> than its not good to send JFT there they can learn about the RCS of the aircraft. detection range by Rafael radar and other things . . .
> 
> and french are hungry for the Rafael orders, and they can do any thing and get down to any level for this . . . . .
> 
> so in my point of view its better to not to send JFT there . . . .


 

you cann't control the information. consider this, once the JF-17 is open for other countries for sale then what control or say can you have?
if the buyers of the Chinese JF-17 are also the customers of French and good friends with India then whats stopping them from having a look at this plane?

did the US restrictions stop Pakistan and China from the Alleged F-16 inspection by the Chinese? a lot of information can be gathered even by amateur video if someone lives ner the base and records the flights of these planes. A more dedicated one can use specialist equipment to do it on a roof top of a rented house very easily.
There is nothing so novel, mysterious or revolutionary about this plane so PAF shouldn&#8217;t loose their sleep over it if India finds out anything. Engine is Russian, the Equipment and weapons are Chinese and the flag on the tail is Pakistani whats more to know?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore

AIRFIGHTERS.COM - Photo gallery

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Silk

Black Widow said:


> Its a nice move by china and pakistan. The Display may get some customers for JF17. I wish India too should send it LCA in airshow. These kind of airshow make the environment for export..



I doubt that a nation would by the LCA for the commercial price and US engine. It will me a headache in upgrades or even maintenance since India is not fully 100% supporting the project. But it would be nice to see the plane perform. I think it cannot perform like the JF17 but anything that flies has my admiration.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

http://dc341.*******.com/img/3mVQtKH7/0.06451529829459102/1-1.jpg
http://dc341.*******.com/img/nDeRATrn/0.07837160713251079/1-1_2.jpg


give me THANKS!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Manticore

http://dc341.*******.com/img/YH-WClZT/0.9714433464968334/999.jpghttp://dc341.*******.com/img/drL49efg/0.6172330084948936/9999.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

For over a 25 year old air frame, the performing F-16 looks in a good nick.
Remember guys, this particular aircraft is from the original 40 batch received in the early 80s, and haven't been through any upgrades yet. !!


----------



## Manticore

http://dc341.*******.com/img/-FYEPOob/0.055050792183142905/9_2.jpghttp://dc341.*******.com/img/W39SAlsT/0.373531444373415/99_online.jpghttp://dc341.*******.com/img/o__uxlSS/0.5287819548528871/99999.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Najam Khan

You guys for get me

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AmberDutt

JF 17 looks real mean.. If the canopy is raised a little bit more, would look even better ...


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

Thanx Antybody but yarr Bring high resolution pictures MAN....


----------



## Manticore

^the one with the link -- click the link to get large image option which opens in flash so i provided the link


----------



## khurasaan1

Nice Pics broz.....!...........


----------



## Manticore

my latest post has some hi def images , great for desktop wallpapers!


ive never seen paf use such countermeasures in airshows


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## Manticore

nothing much to see though..


----------



## Manticore

belgium f16





rnaf




come to think of it , our turk bros have uploaded far more jft/paf f16 videos than other participant fighters


----------



## Manticore

new slideshow


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore




----------



## For Ever Pakistan

paf to win like the piolt said "TuAF follows the US and NATO training methodologies where everything is written down and you have to follow set procedures." pak piolts dont + you can play dirty and he also said that thay shot down the typhoon flown by the raf and thay where shocked


----------



## Manticore

Pakistan JF-17 and F-16 at Air Show Izmir Turkey 2011 | Silver Star Academy Blogroll


----------



## abaseen99



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abaseen99




----------



## abaseen99




----------



## Stealth_fighter

ANTIBODY said:


> my latest post has some hi def images , great for desktop wallpapers!
> 
> 
> ive never seen paf use such countermeasures in airshows





bro is it PAF or TuAF F-16?


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TOPGUN

Stealth_fighter said:


> bro is it PAF or TuAF F-16?


 
Boss it is Turkish from no where is it PAF ....


----------



## CallsignAlzaeem

ANTIBODY said:


> my latest post has some hi def images , great for desktop wallpapers!
> 
> 
> ive never seen paf use such countermeasures in airshows


 
Boss its TuAF F-16 not PAF.


----------



## Manticore

are you guys having any restriction in watching this video--- i has some odd notifications while uploading-- enjoy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Looks like Turks have treated this bird as one of their own.


----------



## blain2

Can any of the Turk friends here translate the comments below this picture?

FotoKritik - Fotoraf > eitli > Hava - Havaclk > Pakistan F-16&#8217;s ~ Tuba Evren


----------



## Manticore

blain2 said:


> Can any of the Turk friends here translate the comments below this picture?
> 
> FotoKritik - Fotoraf > eitli > Hava - Havaclk > Pakistan F-16&#8217;s ~ Tuba Evren


 


June 2011
Cigli, 2 Main Jet Base, Izmir

I'm gone, great jets that swept gürültüleriyle each side is one great final day of the Pakistani aircraft.


Congratulations ...


Also taking into account the machine you are using, well caught up in a square.
I wish I could smoke emitted more pronounced olsaym&#305;&#351;, or a pilot light or the reverse has decreased.
Health in your hand.


I think the Pilot name Ali idi.Muhte&#351;em gösteriydi.Sizde timing, in terms of exposure has done a great job congratulations.

Indeed, Pakistan's solo show was very good. Your voice is the most beautiful moment of the climb was caught. Congratulations.

Congratulations on a very good catch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

---------- Post added at 01:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 AM ----------













---------- Post added at 01:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 AM ----------

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150287604880460.390173.646160459&l=c8c6330ea3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

google translator is inaccurate.Turkish members are needed for proper translation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

^ they are congratulating him on getting a nice shot of the f16 on the 2nd day of the show


----------



## Manticore

AIRFIGHTERS.COM - Photo gallery

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore

paf included at around 1.90



look at the end of the video--paf pilot waving turkish flag , and is cheered by the people---!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## abaseen99




----------



## DANGER-ZONE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Conqueror

I have love for Turks and joy for they being so well in aerobatics, I at the same time hate to admit PAF disappointed me. They are not even close to being half good as Turks. Where Turks are looking professionals, PAF demonstrators are looking Metric students. For the 5th time perhaps, I am realizing that we have been living in a world of fantasy where we were second to none and PA/PAF/PN being super duper good. They might have been great once but in the present form they look out of shine.

Pakistan needs to work, work and work! This is what our founding father wanted from us and its getting more and more evident that we need that to keep existing!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Silk

I disagree with you my friend conquerer. After looking at the movies it does not say anything then they all are top. But I think we cannot have this discussion since we both were not there.


----------



## hatf IX

Conqueror said:


> I have love for Turks and joy for they being so well in aerobatics, I at the same time hate to admit PAF disappointed me. They are not even close to being half good as Turks. Where Turks are looking professionals, PAF demonstrators are looking Metric students. For the 5th time perhaps, I am realizing that we have been living in a world of fantasy where we were second to none and PA/PAF/PN being super duper good. They might have been great once but in the present form they look out of shine.
> 
> Pakistan needs to work, work and work! This is what our founding father wanted from us and its getting more and more evident that we need that to keep existing!



you are all forgetting some thing . . . . its their country their territory, they have no limit. but in-case of PAF we have to follow rules and regulation of the show, And as mentioned earlier JFT is a few teeth child where as f-16 is a seasoned plane so there might be a difference.
And for JFT the objective of the show is to represent the dogfight capabilities of jet not display capabilities, as we are on sale promotion trip.

not in beauty contest . . .


----------



## humza_313

ANTIBODY said:


>



now this is something that we expect from PAF...!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hatf IX

Silk said:


> I disagree with you my friend conquerer. After looking at the movies it does not say anything then they all are top. But I think we cannot have this discussion since we both were not there.


 
Silk those people wants JFT to do cobra moves, take his a$$ up and nose down type moves so they are disappointed, their wishes are like that they want to see that a horse being beaten by camel in 100 meter race . . . .

---------- Post added at 05:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------




humza_313 said:


> now this is something that we expect from PAF...!


 
this is a group performance, can't be done in solo man . . . . 
do you have eyes . . . .

and those group performances are risky, can u risk two or three f-16 being destroyed in an air show "in case of misshape", this luxury can only be enjoyed by some counties and we are not one of them . . . .

just want to add

apni chader dekh ker paion pheloao .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## For Ever Pakistan

so true most peopel dont get this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qaisar52

I agree with Hatif 1X . also would like to add that i watched other performance of F 16' s as well in my openion PAF pilot done batter. And as mentioned it is the Host (Turkey) and they have to make this as much attract able. 

Thanks


----------



## Conqueror

Hatf IX, 

I agree JFT is a new platform and we cannot compare it with F-16s.. but what about Comparing F-16s with Turks F-16s? Here we do not expect PAF to take risk and fly near the ground and risk crashing but they could show some class high-up in the air. Is flying vertically the best they could do? We heard Paf Pilots did this and they did that in 65 and 71.. now honestly I would need more evidences to believe if actually happened. I am patriotic and I want to see my country men at the top of the world but honestly they are not looking there. I used to slam those Indians who used to say India topped Pakistan and I used to say "Shut up" to them because I knew they were lying and we were so better and on the top of them but to say the same again, I need reasons. 

Look its simple, ISI turned us down.. PN turned us down and now I am scared after watching these flimsy performances that PAF is also going to result what PN did. I don't want PAF to be in the list of sloppy performers but they are so willing to be added to the same list and this is more than disappointing and hurting and frustrating! Why.. why aren't we the best? Why do I have to find reasons to satisfy myself? I want to see my countrymen doing best but they are not! You are giving me reasons why this is not happening why that is not happening but you would also agree that it is actually NOT HAPPENING! 

In Zhuhai, we saw JFT perform and it was like "Okay" performance. Now here in Turkey, its not just JFT but F-16s as well. There is nothing wrong with the platform but its the Pilot.. we are not expecting them to "just fly" and receive claps... they are suppoosed to impress which they didn't. Look at Turks, I felt like clapping for their air-performances but I had rather seance of grief when I saw PAF doing the same.


----------



## bc040400065

How many JFT's were there in turkey? i think they were two. 09.112 and 10.116. But some are posting pic of 10.114. So how many JFT's 2 or 3?
2ndly. Will they now head for Anatolian Eagle exercises or whats next for all these aircrafts?


----------



## blain2

Conqueror said:


> Hatf IX,
> 
> I agree JFT is a new platform and we cannot compare it with F-16s.. but what about Comparing F-16s with Turks F-16s? Here we do not expect PAF to take risk and fly near the ground and risk crashing but they could show some class high-up in the air. Is flying vertically the best they could do? We heard Paf Pilots did this and they did that in 65 and 71.. now honestly I would need more evidences to believe if actually happened. I am patriotic and I want to see my country men at the top of the world but honestly they are not looking there. I used to slam those Indians who used to say India topped Pakistan and I used to say "Shut up" to them because I knew they were lying and we were so better and on the top of them but to say the same again, I need reasons.
> 
> Look its simple, ISI turned us down.. PN turned us down and now I am scared after watching these flimsy performances that PAF is also going to result what PN did. I don't want PAF to be in the list of sloppy performers but they are so willing to be added to the same list and this is more than disappointing and hurting and frustrating! Why.. why aren't we the best? Why do I have to find reasons to satisfy myself? I want to see my countrymen doing best but they are not! You are giving me reasons why this is not happening why that is not happening but you would also agree that it is actually NOT HAPPENING!
> 
> In Zhuhai, we saw JFT perform and it was like "Okay" performance. Now here in Turkey, its not just JFT but F-16s as well. There is nothing wrong with the platform but its the Pilot.. we are not expecting them to "just fly" and receive claps... they are suppoosed to impress which they didn't. Look at Turks, I felt like clapping for their air-performances but I had rather seance of grief when I saw PAF doing the same.


 
The issue is a simple one my friend, the F-16 and JF-17 pilots participating are GD pilots with evaluation and training curriculum tasked to them. The fancy flying is a part time job for both the TEF (their primary job is to qualify the JF-17 for operational service in the PAF) and more so for No. 11 Sqn. At this very same show, most of the other teams are dedicated to aerobatic flying for their respective countries (I would not say all, thus I said most).

The F-16s are being pulled from front line service and a certain caution in their handling is a must. Gone are the days of show-boating with the likes of Sqn Ldr F S Hussain (a legend in his day and at par with any other aerobatic flyer of the day). At this venue, you have a senior pilot of an operational multi role sqn of the PAF putting on a display, whereas you are comparing his performance to the performances of Thunderbirds and the likes who are constantly traveling and practicing for just such shows. Don't do that. Understand the constraints and limitations and lower your expectations some.

Maybe in the future the PAF will have enough F-16s to put on a show like you are expecting, however keep in mind that in the entire history of the PAF, we have never had a dedicated demo team (including Sherdils who, aside from their full time job as instructors, did the showboating as a part time job). All of the practice, aircraft and pilots for such demos are seasonal things in the PAF. Prior to a show, people are tasked with putting on a display etc. So there is a stark difference in the way things are done. If we had more money, things maybe different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

This forum has too many members who are teenagers and/or even younger - the displays are perfectly reasonable for the occasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

OK. The credit of these pics goes to MR Munir from another forum.

This is the team that did a superb job in Izmir 2011.




The one and only Wg Cdr mr Khalid Mehmood.





The pilot that flew the second day of the show, Wg Cdr mr Ronald.





and last but not least, Wg Cdr mr Suleman.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Silk

Can't see the pics my friend. Can you check it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Manticore

---------- Post added at 04:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 PM ----------


----------



## Silk

From Pakdef/Munir. Nice work, almost art.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Silk said:


> Can't see the pics my friend. Can you check it? Thanks in advance.


 
Check now sir.


----------



## humza_313

hatf IX said:


> Silk those people wants JFT to do cobra moves, take his a$$ up and nose down type moves so they are disappointed, their wishes are like that they want to see that a horse being beaten by camel in 100 meter race . . . .
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> this is a group performance, can't be done in solo man . . . .
> do you have eyes . . . .
> 
> and those group performances are risky, can u risk two or three f-16 being destroyed in an air show "in case of misshape", this luxury can only be enjoyed by some counties and we are not one of them . . . .
> 
> just want to add
> 
> apni chader dekh ker paion pheloao .



uncle aap toa jazbaati hogye ho...! mera kehnay ka matlab tha kuch aur tha... mein ye keh raha hoon ke atleast hamein thunders par group performance karni chahiye.... kafi attractive hogi ....!


----------



## humza_313

My opinion is that in the future when we have a sufficient number of JFTs, we should convert our aerobatics team from K-8ps to thunders. there are 2 reasons for why we should do this. first if that most of the aerobatic teams use their self manufactured aircraft, e.g. USA, China, Russia and many others. So if we use thunders for our aerobatics it would create a better image of the fighter as well as the Sherdils. and our pilots are upto the mark. secondly the Thunder is a very agile and beautiful fighter. If it is induced in the aerobatics team, it should also be given a unique paint scheme a little different from the sherdils. (something like green and white) the current sherdil paint scheme makes the aircraft look like as if they are covered in a US flag.


----------



## Manticore

---------- Post added at 10:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## salvage

how about a joint acrobatics team with one Viper,Thunder,F-7 and a Mirage?


----------



## Manticore

ANTIBODY said:


>




one of the top20 pics of jft

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Manticore

AIRFIGHTERS.COM - Photo gallery

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzler

high angle of attack is written all around this baby! Those long vapor trails are a giveaway..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Silk

A new one from Pakdef.


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore

i think ive posted paf pics from more than 8 places --- i dont think any other site has so many paf turkey pics in 1 thread !


----------



## Najam Khan

some shots from static display.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Areesh said:


> OK. The credit of these pics goes to MR Munir from another forum.
> 
> This is the team that did a superb job in Izmir 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one and only Wg Cdr mr Khalid Mehmood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pilot that flew the second day of the show, Wg Cdr mr Ronald.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last but not least, Wg Cdr mr Suleman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Nice pic's thx hence .. Wg Cdr Ronald a non muslim for those you talk crap about minorities in Pak etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## unicorn

Hamare *Pilots* aur *Engineers* are simply amazing.
W/C Ali Naeem with that thirty year old AC is taking so tight turns that it almost feels like the chunks of metal will blast from the air frame.That is some level of skill.


----------



## SBD-3

TOPGUN said:


> Nice pic's thx hence .. Wg Cdr Ronald a non muslim for those you talk crap about minorities in Pak etc.


 If you notice, the flag on his arm is that of Turkey, I dont know whether he is from PAF or TuAF........can somebody confirm this?


----------



## blain2

hasnain0099 said:


> If you notice, the flag on his arm is that of Turkey, I dont know whether he is from PAF or TuAF........can somebody confirm this?


 
He is a PAF pilot. The patches have been exchanged between PAF and TuAF. A customary norm.

Can anyone figure out why Wg Cdr Ronald has a canarded aircraft stitched on to his PAF wing? ;-)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Najam Khan

hasnain0099 said:


> If you notice, the flag on his arm is that of Turkey, I dont know whether he is from PAF or TuAF........can somebody confirm this?


 
Exchanging patches & flags is a good will gesture...he may have done the same with a TuAF fellow.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

blain2 said:


> The issue is a simple one my friend, the F-16 and JF-17 pilots participating are GD pilots with evaluation and training curriculum tasked to them. The fancy flying is a part time job for both the TEF (their primary job is to qualify the JF-17 for operational service in the PAF) and more so for No. 11 Sqn. At this very same show, most of the other teams are dedicated to aerobatic flying for their respective countries (I would not say all, thus I said most).
> 
> The F-16s are being pulled from front line service and a certain caution in their handling is a must. Gone are the days of show-boating with the likes of Sqn Ldr F S Hussain (a legend in his day and at par with any other aerobatic flyer of the day). At this venue, you have a senior pilot of an operational multi role sqn of the PAF putting on a display, whereas you are comparing his performance to the performances of Thunderbirds and the likes who are constantly traveling and practicing for just such shows. Don't do that. Understand the constraints and limitations and lower your expectations some.
> 
> Maybe in the future the PAF will have enough F-16s to put on a show like you are expecting, however keep in mind that in the entire history of the PAF, we have never had a dedicated demo team (including Sherdils who, aside from their full time job as instructors, did the showboating as a part time job). All of the practice, aircraft and pilots for such demos are seasonal things in the PAF. Prior to a show, people are tasked with putting on a display etc. So there is a stark difference in the way things are done. If we had more money, things maybe different.


 

put even more bluntly -- it is VERY rare that PAF even moves F-16s outside of Pakistan...even at exercise in Amman PAF did not send F-16s. It's really only for Turkish A.E. and this show that we had F-16s dispatched (and for a flying display especially). PAF prefers to keep F-16s in Pakistan at all times.


----------



## Donatello

blain2 said:


> He is a PAF pilot. The patches have been exchanged between PAF and TuAF. A customary norm.
> 
> Can anyone figure out why Wg Cdr Ronald has a canarded aircraft stitched on to his PAF wing? ;-)


 

Probably a J-10 test pilot? Program participant? I think i also point this thing on a another PAF pilot while in China's airshow. There seem to be such patches of canard aircraft on two PAF pilots, provided Wing Commander Ronald is PAF pilot.


Also, if you look closely, Wing Commander Ronald's Turkish flag is put on a circular velcro.........i think that's where they put their squadron patch/aircraft patch otherwise?

I mean, for a flag, they would have a rectangle velcro, won't they.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

guys im confused....did the Il-78 do a flying display as well? I'm seeing pictures of it here. Or is that only when it was landing? To be honest i wasnt even aware the aircraft would be flown to the show.


----------



## blain2

penumbra said:


> Probably a J-10 test pilot? Program participant? I think i also point this thing on a another PAF pilot while in China's airshow. There seem to be such patches of canard aircraft on two PAF pilots, provided Wing Commander Ronald is PAF pilot.
> 
> 
> Also, if you look closely, Wing Commander Ronald's Turkish flag is put on a circular velcro.........i think that's where they put their squadron patch/aircraft patch otherwise?
> 
> I mean, for a flag, they would have a rectangle velcro, won't they.


 
Folks,

He is a PAF pilot. Make no mistakes about it. The PAF wing cannot be mistaken for a TuAF wing. In addition, his epaulets clearly indicate the Wg Cdr rank for the PAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blain2

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> guys im confused....did the Il-78 do a flying display as well? I'm seeing pictures of it here. Or is that only when it was landing? To be honest i wasnt even aware the aircraft would be flown to the show.



IL-78 took the airmen and equipment supporting the deployment along with the Hercules.


----------



## abaseen99




----------



## umair86pk

unicorn said:


> Hamare *Pilots* aur *Engineers* are simply amazing.
> W/C Ali Naeem with that thirty year old AC is taking so tight turns that it almost feels like the chunks of metal will blast from the air frame.That is some level of skill.


 
These Falcons are very well maintained and they have a lot life left in there Airframes if a 40 year old Mirage can fly than F-16 is no exception and remember that F-16s didn't accumulated a lot of hours in the 90's due rare availability of spares.


----------



## abaseen99




----------



## Najam Khan

IMO the engine modules of F16s participated at Izmir have been over hauled at PAC Kamra. Recently in Al-Saqoor-II the participant F16s were from the 80s lot. PAF F16s surpassed 100,000hrs in 2004...minimum of 13-15,000hrs have been accumulated to their credit since then, as they actively participated in Op against militants in 2007-2009(the flights were reduced in 2010.).

without getting MLU, its seems that PAF has explored number of ways to keep the old machines running....which other Air force in the world has done similar in the past?

Thumbs Up for PAF!


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

blain2 said:


> IL-78 took the airmen and equipment supporting the deployment along with the Hercules.


 
totally off-topic...

but any idea how long it takes to convert IL78 from a tanker to a logistics/cargo/heavy transport aircraft?


interesting that they brought both 78 and Hercules aircrafts. I guess give a good ''taste'' of what we got?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

NAjAM Khan said:


> without getting MLU, its seems that PAF has explored number of ways to keep the old machines running....which other Air force in the world has done similar in the past?


 
to some extent -- the Jordanians.


though:


a.) they arent fighting a war against militancy

b.) unfair, unjustifiable sanctions never imposed on them


----------



## Silk

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> put even more bluntly -- it is VERY rare that PAF even moves F-16s outside of Pakistan...even at exercise in Amman PAF did not send F-16s. It's really only for Turkish A.E. and this show that we had F-16s dispatched (and for a flying display especially). PAF prefers to keep F-16s in Pakistan at all times.


 
PAF sent f16 to Ankara for MLU upgrade. They went to green and red flag in the USA. They went to Saudi for training.


----------



## abaseen99




----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Silk said:


> PAF sent f16 to Ankara for MLU upgrade. They went to green and red flag in the USA. They went to Saudi for training.


 
i said it was RARE, but i never said that it never happens 

they went to Annatolian Eagle as well


----------



## abaseen99




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Manticore

Air Show Turkiye - Solo_Displays


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

blain2 said:


> He is a PAF pilot. The patches have been exchanged between PAF and TuAF. A customary norm.
> 
> Can anyone figure out why Wg Cdr Ronald has a canarded aircraft stitched on to his PAF wing? ;-)


 
Tht was seen in zuhai airshow aswell........FC-20? anybdy?


----------



## Areesh

hasnain0099 said:


> If you notice, the flag on his arm is that of Turkey, I dont know whether he is from PAF or TuAF........can somebody confirm this?


 
He is definitely a PAF pilot. And from what I have heard a very good one too.



blain2 said:


> He is a PAF pilot. The patches have been exchanged between PAF and TuAF. A customary norm.
> 
> Can anyone figure out why Wg Cdr Ronald has a canarded aircraft stitched on to his PAF wing? ;-)


 
Looks like he is somehow related with FC-20 project. Might be among those lucky guys who might fly FC-20 when inducted in PAF.


----------



## Shameel

Conqueror said:


> I have love for Turks and joy for they being so well in aerobatics, I at the same time hate to admit PAF disappointed me. They are not even close to being half good as Turks. Where Turks are looking professionals, PAF demonstrators are looking Metric students. For the 5th time perhaps, I am realizing that we have been living in a world of fantasy where we were second to none and PA/PAF/PN being super duper good. They might have been great once but in the present form they look out of shine.
> 
> Pakistan needs to work, work and work! This is what our founding father wanted from us and its getting more and more evident that we need that to keep existing!



And in your view that fact that the PAF pilots are flying a plane designed by the PAF and manufactured in Pakistan accounts for nothing? And let me make one thing clear: it was PAF, not the Chinese who designed this aircraft, PAF gave the Chinese the vision, the ideas and the high standards to enable the Chinese to deliver this aircraft to the PAF, so much so that the same PAF aeronautical engineers are now working on the FC-20 project. And no matter how many "thumkas" the Turk AF or any other air force performs in these aerial mujras, PAF is today the only AF on planet Earth that can proudly claim that it is flying an aircraft designed and produced by itself. PAF "worked, worked and worked" till it produced its own plane, which, not in my opinion or your opinion, but in the opinion of world military aviation experts, is the best combat aircraft in its cost/price category. Hell, if that ain't an achievement, I don't know what is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pk_Thunder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## d14gtc

Nice vedio an pics.


----------



## Donatello

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Tht was seen in zuhai airshow aswell........FC-20? anybdy?


 

Yaar, they have to test fly the pre-production models as well. If we are willing to put our money on it, we better check it out 100% before being in service. Same happened with F-6s and F-7s.


----------



## humza_313

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Tht was seen in zuhai airshow aswell........FC-20? anybdy?



he is a sherdil...! sqn ldr zardad humayun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzler

and he is among the lucky ones who are being trained in China for the first FC-20 batch!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PWFI

nabil_05 said:


> and he is among the lucky ones who are being trained in China for the first FC-20 batch!


 
So it's true that FC-20 will be in pakistan in december or january 2011


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

air marshal said:


>


 
What the hell is this vapour coming out from ?.... i really wanted to know about this vapour trail. i was worried since i saw it first in Zuhai Air show.


----------



## Silk

Not hundred percent sure but if you ask me... Looks like the place where the fueltank is attached someone did not close the opening as they should have. Could be some kind of pressure valve that is now not working as it should. Nothing serious. There is not awful lot of fuel in the pipes and it only comes out when pulling high G's. I have seen worser problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

danger-zone said:


> What the hell is this vapour coming out from ?.... i really wanted to know about this vapour trail. i was worried since i saw it first in Zuhai Air show.


 
that is normal!


----------



## qaisar52

Shameel said:


> And in your view that fact that the PAF pilots are flying a plane designed by the PAF and manufactured in Pakistan accounts for nothing? And let me make one thing clear: it was PAF, not the Chinese who designed this aircraft, PAF gave the Chinese the vision, the ideas and the high standards to enable the Chinese to deliver this aircraft to the PAF, so much so that the same PAF aeronautical engineers are now working on the FC-20 project. And no matter how many "thumkas" the Turk AF or any other air force performs in these aerial mujras, PAF is today the only AF on planet Earth that can proudly claim that it is flying an aircraft designed and produced by itself. PAF "worked, worked and worked" till it produced its own plane, which, not in my opinion or your opinion, but in the opinion of world military aviation experts, is the best combat aircraft in its cost/price category. Hell, if that ain't an achievement, I don't know what is.


 
In addition to that I would like to put this information as well correct me if i am wrong that "PAF is the one who train the TAF and to build (Arrange) their Sqd of F 16's after 1983. So please keep in mind the Teacher has always uper hand when its come in reality.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

humza_313 said:


> he is a sherdil...! sqn ldr zardad humayun


 
a FANTASTIC and gifted pilot of the PAF


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Does PAF send our women pilots to international airshows?
There was none at Farnborough.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Conqueror said:


> Hatf IX,
> 
> I agree JFT is a new platform and we cannot compare it with F-16s.. but what about Comparing F-16s with Turks F-16s? Here we do not expect PAF to take risk and fly near the ground and risk crashing but they could show some class high-up in the air. Is flying vertically the best they could do? We heard Paf Pilots did this and they did that in 65 and 71.. now honestly I would need more evidences to believe if actually happened. I am patriotic and I want to see my country men at the top of the world but honestly they are not looking there. I used to slam those Indians who used to say India topped Pakistan and I used to say "Shut up" to them because I knew they were lying and we were so better and on the top of them but to say the same again, I need reasons.
> 
> Look its simple, ISI turned us down.. PN turned us down and now I am scared after watching these flimsy performances that PAF is also going to result what PN did. I don't want PAF to be in the list of sloppy performers but they are so willing to be added to the same list and this is more than disappointing and hurting and frustrating! Why.. why aren't we the best? Why do I have to find reasons to satisfy myself? I want to see my countrymen doing best but they are not! You are giving me reasons why this is not happening why that is not happening but you would also agree that it is actually NOT HAPPENING!
> 
> In Zhuhai, we saw JFT perform and it was like "Okay" performance. Now here in Turkey, its not just JFT but F-16s as well. There is nothing wrong with the platform but its the Pilot.. we are not expecting them to "just fly" and receive claps... they are suppoosed to impress which they didn't. Look at Turks, I felt like clapping for their air-performances but I had rather seance of grief when I saw PAF doing the same.


 
if you ever see PAF pilots performing in a war game you wont say any of this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

safriz said:


> Does PAF send our women pilots to international airshows?
> There was none at Farnborough.


 Yes indeed, PAF female pilots were part of the Sherdil display team that performed in China.


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nellis6

I was at The Turkish Air Show at Izmir-Cigli Air Base and saw the JF-17's fly there. Very nice indeed. There were also 2 F-16A's from 11 Sqn 'Arrows' present and they also flew. Very rare to see Pakistan Air Force aircraft at air shows so it was a big deal and many people travelled from Europe to Cigli to see these and the Turkish aircraft on display. You can see some photo's on my report at Home

Regards, Mike

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## cabatli_53



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## air marshal

Photo Pakistan - Air Force Lockheed Martin F-16A 85726

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

Did any one noticed the STUPID media of Pakistan ! 
NO news, NO coverage, NO special report even for a single minute, i guess.


----------



## houshanghai

Wing Commander Ali Naeem, Officer Commanding 11 Squadron 'Arrows' performs in an F-16 Fighting Falcons at 100 Years Celebration Airshow of Turkish Air Force in Izmir on 4th June 2011.






Wg Cdr Khalid Mehmood in JF-17 at 100 Years Celebration of Turkish Air Force - 4th June 2011

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Manticore

solo turk-- first hi def.. video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muse

danger-zone said:


> Did any one noticed the STUPID media of Pakistan !
> NO news, NO coverage, NO special report even for a single minute, i guess.


 

Come on, now - it's not like the armed forces have a good relationship with Pakistani media and anyway, where was ISPR?? Making serials no one will see??


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

What Wg Cdr Ronald is showing here:






to an airforce with about 350 21s and 27s, is basically, never get into a turning fight with the Thunder.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

one question,
whay on earth we never take the JFT armed to uch shows.
this surely is a strength demonstrator and will help improve image of the plane in international market.

the JFT are always presented unarmed and look more like a platfor to show stunts rather then a fighter jet.

any thoughts?

arsalan aslam


----------



## Donatello

arsalanaslam123 said:


> one question,
> whay on earth we never take the JFT armed to uch shows.
> this surely is a strength demonstrator and will help improve image of the plane in international market.
> 
> the JFT are always presented unarmed and look more like a platfor to show stunts rather then a fighter jet.
> 
> any thoughts?
> 
> arsalan aslam


 

Oh bhai,

JFT was armed while on static display at the Farnborough air show. However, you don't put weapons on during airshow.....that way the plane doesn't have to undergo the tough structural loads while flying close to sea level where air is more dense. But i doubt if they will every let any plane fly above civilians with armed and live missiles.

Having a plane armed doesn't mean it's showing it's strenght...you can't fire the missiles anyway........


----------



## araz

penumbra said:


> Oh bhai,
> 
> JFT was armed while on static display at the Farnborough air show. However, you don't put weapons on during airshow.....that way the plane doesn't have to undergo the tough structural loads while flying close to sea level where air is more dense. But i doubt if they will every let any plane fly above civilians with armed and live missiles.
> 
> Having a plane armed doesn't mean it's showing it's strenght...you can't fire the missiles anyway........


 Fully agreed but one slight correction. A Typhoon flew fully armed at Farnborough 2010 to show its prowess as a fully loaded plane.
Araz


----------



## SQ8

araz said:


> Fully agreed but one slight correction. A Typhoon flew fully armed at Farnborough 2010 to show its prowess as a fully loaded plane.
> Araz


 
The SH flies at airshows with two 500 kg JDAMS, two Amraams.. and two aim-9's.. to show that it can do all it can under a war load.. that is showing the jets true potential.


----------



## Donatello

araz said:


> Fully agreed but one slight correction. A Typhoon flew fully armed at Farnborough 2010 to show its prowess as a fully loaded plane.
> Araz


 

Yes sir......but JF-17 was there to celebrate with Turkish brothers the 100 years of TUAF. If they wanted to show off Thunder's capabilities they would fly fully armed.....even though with dummies. I mean for F-16s PAF used the smoke dispenser sidewinder on wing tips, for JF-17 they didn't use any. The sole purpose was to do an air show and i think it did that pretty well. If you see the Russians pulling off those stunts like Cobra etc....they are unarmed too.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

BelligerentPacifist said:


> What Wg Cdr Ronald is showing here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to an airforce with about 350 21s and 27s, is basically, never get into a turning fight with the Thunder.


 
Awesome performance by Wg Cdr Ronald. Best part is that one of my most favorite song dil dil Pakistan is being played during the performance. Cool


----------



## Arsalan

penumbra said:


> Oh bhai,
> 
> JFT was armed while on static display at the Farnborough air show. However, you don't put weapons on during airshow.....that way the plane doesn't have to undergo the tough structural loads while flying close to sea level where air is more dense. But i doubt if they will every let any plane fly above civilians with armed and live missiles.
> 
> Having a plane armed doesn't mean it's showing it's strenght...you can't fire the missiles anyway........



brother i am not talking about static dispaly! i am talking about the flight demonstration.
as for the reason why its not done, i dont agree.

Sir Azar in above post have mentioned the Typhoons, Santro have mentioned the SH.

evnt the PAF F-16 carried smoke dispensers,
it no point that since the show was in a friendly country and for celebration so we put the pride of our airforce unarmed. 

i was hoping to see at least some dummies arming the JFT. i think a fighter et looks like one with the gear on!


----------



## Najam Khan

some video captured images by fightingfalcon16


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Najam Khan

pictures of W/C Ali waving Turkish flag after performance on 5th June. Senior pilots have their name written on a/c.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Windjammer

Not sure if this has been posted before.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## abaseen99



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abaseen99




----------



## abaseen99



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## abaseen99

http://www.xairforces.net/newsd.asp?newsid=437&newst=3


----------



## abaseen99



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abaseen99



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abaseen99



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abaseen99



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaimiKhan

Windjammer said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before.


 
This video gives us the good overview of the JF-17 take off distance with no load. 

I must say it was pretty impressive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakdefender

JF-17 climb rate looks to be quite good , comparable to an F-16


----------



## humza_313

TaimiKhan said:


> This video gives us the good overview of the JF-17 take off distance with no load.
> 
> I must say it was pretty impressive.



haven't seen this one before!


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

are you guys sure JF-17 not going for Paris air show..! 
then what is this, See the MAG TOP TEN AIRCRAFT YOU MUST SEE AT PARIS Flight Dailies : Page 1






AND THIS ONE ALSO
VIDEO: JF-17 practices for Paris in Turkey - Asian Skies


----------



## Najam Khan




----------



## Donatello

NAjAM Khan said:


>


 

My concern is that, JF-17 doesn't have the bubble canopy like that of F-16s and F-15s. Doesn't it restrict the pilot's view on the back side??


----------



## Donatello

TaimiKhan said:


> This video gives us the good overview of the JF-17 take off distance with no load.
> 
> I must say it was pretty impressive.


 
That is with no external load. However, that sharp turn to the left did look impressive.

But i must say that with weapons and fuel tanks, the performance will vary greatly as it would add 3.5 tonnes more mass!!!!!


----------



## Areesh

Who isn't going to impress with this beauty.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## FC 20

Did anyone notice the rear view mirror in the photos posted by najam khan?


----------



## Areesh

Another photo from Munir.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Guess who is this guy???


----------



## Silk




----------



## abaseen99




----------



## epinephrine

the vertical roles done by the f-16 were great


----------



## abaseen99




----------



## WAQAS119

abaseen99 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriot

FC 20 said:


> Did anyone notice the rear view mirror in the photos posted by najam khan?


 
Yes, What about it?


----------



## abaseen99




----------



## Dazzler

He is Alan Warnes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

My guess is that he is Sardar Abdul-rab-Nishter.. or Zulfiqar Badar-udin Ouchkzai. I could be wrong though =)


----------



## VelocuR

Eurofighter: Hi buddy, you will be shot down next or obey USA
JFT: Yes, I will obey you, sir 
Eurofighter: Watch out.....

(J-10B scrambled in support of JFT)


----------



## siegecrossbow

Did Pakistan use the JF-17 in real combat situations yet?


----------



## Patriot

siegecrossbow said:


> Did Pakistan use the JF-17 in real combat situations yet?


Nope.
(.............)


----------



## CallsignAlzaeem

NAjAM Khan said:


>


 
Good,This rear view mirror is useful for Khalid mehmood sir to comb his hair or whatever is left of them when needed  no disrespect towards him though haha Love and salute khalid sahab.


----------



## razgriz19

penumbra said:


> My concern is that, JF-17 doesn't have the bubble canopy like that of F-16s and F-15s. Doesn't it restrict the pilot's view on the back side??


 
it sure does but i guess it was never really a priority by PAF


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

siegecrossbow said:


> Did Pakistan use the JF-17 in real combat situations yet?


 
Yes it was used in WOT in FATA areas.


----------



## razgriz19

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Yes it was used in WOT in FATA areas.



nope, i dont think they used thunders in combat...
it cant carry smart bombs (they are now testing it) and PAF/PA doesn't want any collateral damage

i think only mirages and f-16s are being used.


----------



## SparklingCrescent

razgriz19 said:


> nope, i dont think they used thunders in combat...
> it cant carry smart bombs (they are now testing it) and PAF/PA doesn't want any collateral damage
> 
> i think only mirages and f-16s are being used.


 
I know this is off topic. But how come we haven't used our best technology, for instance our Al Khalids?


----------



## razgriz19

SparklingCrescent said:


> I know this is off topic. But how come we haven't used our best technology, for instance our Al Khalids?


 
well like u said al-khalid is the best tank we have in our inventory, and its quite obvious that army wants to save them for our eastern border...
however al-zarrar, which has become a fairly new tank because of extensive upgrades, has been used in combat in waziristan and other places.
and it proved to be quite effective.
couple of them were attacked by taliban with RPGs, but the tanks were strong enough to keep the crew out of harm..


----------



## Areesh

graphican said:


> My guess is that he is Sardar Abdul-rab-Nishter.. or Zulfiqar Badar-udin Ouchkzai. I could be wrong though =)


 
Yes you are wrong. He is an angraiz yaar.


----------



## Najam Khan

penumbra said:


> My concern is that, JF-17 doesn't have the bubble canopy like that of F-16s and F-15s. Doesn't it restrict the pilot's view on the back side??


 
No its not a problem, the 'bubble canopy' gives extra advantage to the F16 pilot, but has few disadvantages too...dis-orientation is one of them. In the first 15yrs of F16, 58% mishaps and pilot related accidents were because of disorientation....PAF wants to have safe track record of JF17...the present design is just a start, who knows whats coming ahead in 15-20 yrs.


----------



## epinephrine

razgriz19 said:


> nope, i dont think they used thunders into combat...
> it cant carry smart bombs (they are now testing it) and PAF/PA doesn't want any collateral damage
> 
> i think only mirages and f-16s are being used.


 paf has used jf-17 in fata.f-16s use mostly gen purpose bombs in fata areas.during any operation the area is evacuated completely then air force is called n then army moves in.so the jets can use gpbs.still sometimes there have been civilian casualties as talibans try to hide them among the civilian population


----------



## SQ8

razgriz19 said:


> well like u said al-khalid is the best tank we have in our inventory, and its quite obvious that army wants to save them for our eastern border...
> however al-zarrar, which has become a fairly new tank because of extensive upgrades, has been used in combat in waziristan and other places.
> and it proved to be quite effective.
> couple of them were attacked by taliban with RPGs, but the tanks were strong enough to keep the crew out of harm..


 
Perhaps the Ak isnt suited to fighting in that region could also be a reason..
And the JF has had its time in combat.. dropping Mk-84's on confirmed militant positions.
But that was that..


----------



## epinephrine

NAjAM Khan said:


> No its not a problem, the 'bubble canopy' gives extra advantage to the F16 pilot, but has few disadvantages too...dis-orientation is one of them. In the first 15yrs of F16, 58% mishaps and pilot related accidents were because of disorientation....PAF wants to have safe track record of JF17...the present design is just a start, who knows whats coming ahead in 15-20 yrs.



thats a big disadvantage in close combat.bubble canopy always helps the pilot.if it is not there in our bird then we shouldn't say that is not of much use.
almost all medium n high tech jets of US n russia have bubble canopies.e.gg F15 ,F16 ,F18, F22,LATEST SUKHOIS N MIGS.i dont know y our engineers neglected it in jf-17. according to a US f-16 test pilot at 416 flight test sqn at edwards afb there r 2 things in f-16 which r really impressive.one is the thrust n acceleration n the other is the single piece bubble canopy which gives full 360 degee view.


----------



## Najam Khan

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Tht was seen in zuhai airshow aswell........FC-20? anybdy?


 
Come on people, are you kiding? Instead of J10 he deserve a fighter conversion first.

*No PAF pilot has flown J10 yet. Neither there are any plans in near future to send pilots for it.*

The J10 batch he is wearing is not official, neither its embroidered on his name...its attached by a sticker, can be removed anytime with no change in shape on his name plate. It was exchanged by August 1 aerobatic team of PLAAF during Zhuhai Air show as a good will gesture...their is nothing serious in it.

Some new JF17 pilots also wears similar JF17 insignia on their coverall, which is un-official too.

Just like other air forces, in PAF patches are alloted to specific pilots/crew members assigned to a specific program...only related people are given these, wearing un-deserved patch is an ethical crime....the exchanged patches are mostly worn by pilots/crew during those events, when they come back to Sqn they remove them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

NAjAM Khan said:


> Come on people, are you kiding? Instead of J10 he deserve a fighter conversion first.
> 
> *No PAF pilot has flown J10 yet. Neither there are any plans in near future to send pilots for it.*
> 
> The J10 batch he is wearing is not official, neither its embroidered on his name...its attached by a sticker, can be removed anytime with no change in shape on his name plate. It was exchanged by August 1 aerobatic team of PLAAF during Zhuhai Air show as a good will gesture...their is nothing serious in it.
> 
> Some new JF17 pilots also wears similar JF17 insignia on their coverall, which is un-official too.
> 
> Just like other air forces, in PAF patches are alloted to specific pilots/crew members assigned to a specific program...only related people are given these, wearing un-deserved patch is an ethical crime....the exchanged patches are mostly worn by pilots/crew during those events, when they come back to Sqn they remove them.


 
The same canarded jet patch has been seen on the uniform of 2 pilots...... This guy and Flt Lt Khalid......... Mind telling me why they are using this patch while others are not................Also i think it was confirmed my Nabil and Eagle Hanan tht PAF was indeed testing and giving their input into the FC-20 prog!

@razgriz


----------



## WAQAS119

US F-16 Photoshopped to Pakistani F-16


----------



## mirage 5000

look like photoshoper is new guy .lolz


----------



## WAQAS119

mirage 5000 said:


> look like photoshoper is new guy .lolz


 
Yea...! He is as new as Super man.....!


----------



## SBD-3

NAjAM Khan said:


> No its not a problem, the 'bubble canopy' gives extra advantage to the F16 pilot, but has few disadvantages too...dis-orientation is one of them. In the first 15yrs of F16, 58% mishaps and pilot related accidents were because of disorientation....PAF wants to have safe track record of JF17...the present design is just a start, who knows whats coming ahead in 15-20 yrs.


 
Not to mention extra drag and RCS addition. Visibility may be less than F-16 but more and more sensors going in and advancing Cockpit should compensate for more than enough


----------



## Najam Khan

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> The same canarded jet patch has been seen on the uniform of 2 pilots...... This guy and Flt Lt Khalid......... Mind telling me why they are using this patch while others are not................Also i think it was confirmed my Nabil and Eagle Hanan tht PAF was indeed testing and giving their input into the FC-20 prog!


 
F/L Khalid or W/C Khalid? It was an exchanged patch with Chinese friends, if you go through previous pages of this thread i have posted a picture of S/L Suleman he was wearing no patch in the picture taken at Izmir, the photographer told me that he watched him giving them to Turks.

As far as J10 is concerned, the input can be in form of few PAF engineers working on the project, just to gain and share some knowledge to the a/c.

There are rumors about a PAF pilot(not to be named), who has flown J10...but its not confirmed yet.

i have been hearing about J10 deal since early 2007, induction of J10 is related with IAF's MMRCA's induction...we will definitely get it before them, but still there is a lot of time left....till then lets wait and see this a/c becoming mature!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abaseen99




----------



## abaseen99



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

NAjAM Khan said:


> F/L Khalid or W/C Khalid? It was an exchanged patch with Chinese friends, if you go through previous pages of this thread i have posted a picture of S/L Suleman he was wearing no patch in the picture taken at Izmir, the photographer told me that he watched him giving them to Turks.
> 
> As far as J10 is concerned, the input can be in form of few PAF engineers working on the project, just to gain and share some knowledge to the a/c.
> 
> There are rumors about a PAF pilot(not to be named), who has flown J10...but its not confirmed yet.
> 
> i have been hearing about J10 deal since early 2007, induction of J10 is related with IAF's MMRCA's induction...we will definitely get it before them, but still there is a lot of time left....till then lets wait and see this a/c becoming mature!


 
In fact, in Musharraf's regime PAF pilot(s) did fly J-10A (though CAC was initially reluctant due to new platform) it was after evaluation, that they recommended J-10. I am not sure about J-10B though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Najam Khan

hasnain0099 said:


> In fact, in Musharraf's regime PAF pilot(s) did fly J-10A (though CAC was initially reluctant due to new platform) it was after evaluation, that they recommended J-10. I am not sure about J-10B though


 
Don't know much, i heard some similar rumors can't write much...If true they must have flown few mission as GIBS. Their recommendations is the reason why PAF is heading further in the program, on the other hand PAF's current modernization structure is too much messed up....They never had so much programs running in parallel at the same time than are today, funds are distributed too...so in current scenario their is no place of J10s induction.

PAF was eager to retire A-5, not only because it was ageing...they want to allot those funds to other on going projects. During the last six months of the a/c No.16 Sqn was flying as 16Sqn-A and 16Sqn-B name, along with 12 FT6s...the strength was increased to make sure current A5s fly without maintenance related problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abaseen99




----------



## monitor




----------



## monitor




----------



## abaseen99



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abaseen99




----------



## abaseen99

Pakistan Air Force JF-17 Thunder "10-116" from the Black Spiders squadron. The crew attracted much interest by the Turkish visitors, fueled by the mutual love between the two nations. Pakistan's JF-17 also performed a much-applauded show displaying the agilityof the aircraft.


----------



## abaseen99



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DANGER-ZONE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DANGER-ZONE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DANGER-ZONE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abaseen99



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## abaseen99



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

abaseen99 said:


>



Love the middle one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abaseen99




----------



## abaseen99




----------



## abaseen99



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abaseen99



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abaseen99




----------



## abaseen99



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## abaseen99

---------- Post added at 10:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 AM ----------


----------



## abaseen99

---------- Post added at 11:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abaseen99




----------



## abaseen99



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abaseen99




----------



## abaseen99



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abaseen99



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abaseen99



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abaseen99




----------



## abaseen99




----------



## abaseen99




----------



## abaseen99




----------



## abaseen99




----------



## abaseen99




----------



## abaseen99




----------



## abaseen99




----------



## abaseen99




----------



## abaseen99



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abaseen99




----------



## air marshal

_DSC8482-Edit.jpg | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abaseen99

self deleted


----------



## Karakoram8 Eagle




----------



## DANGER-ZONE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karakoram8 Eagle




----------



## abaseen99




----------



## abaseen99



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abaseen99




----------



## abaseen99




----------



## abaseen99




----------



## abaseen99




----------



## abaseen99

beautiful styl of jf 17

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hatf IX

abaseen99 said:


> beautiful styl of jf 17


Can i have it in high resolution . . . Please


----------



## epinephrine

nice hd video of jf17

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VictoryAndHonour

*Excellent =)
Turkey <3 Pakistan*


----------



## Imran Khan

VictoryAndHonour said:


> *Excellent =)
> Turkey <3 Pakistan*


 
whats mean of this sir i am failed to understand lolz


----------



## VelocuR

Imran Khan said:


> whats mean of this sir i am failed to understand lolz


 
<3 means LOVE...... you see heart symbol. <3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

RaptorRX707 said:


> <3 means LOVE...... you see heart symbol. <3


 
ohhh sorry i am not lover and have no Internet affair so i failed lolz


----------



## VelocuR

Imran Khan said:


> ohhh sorry i am not lover and have no Internet affair so i failed lolz


 
Lol, not love affair, bro. He means, Love friendship between Turkey and Pakistan just like Pakistan/China.


----------



## Imran Khan

RaptorRX707 said:


> Lol, not love affair, bro. He means, Love friendship between Turkey and Pakistan just like Pakistan/China.


 lols i was talking abut symbol of love not his post hehehehhee his post show love for us and we answer love with love .


----------



## abaseen99

Pakistan Air Force JF-17 Thunder & F-16/RAF Red Arrows In Izmir Air Show,2011,Brief Report !! - YouTube


----------

